# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  ομαδική για FireNAS

## dti

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω για τα FireNAS με την προοπτική οτι θα φτιαχθούν ώστε να είναι "ετοιμοπόλεμα" σε κάθε περίπτωση.
Καλό θα ήταν να γίνει "μαζική" αντικατάσταση πυκνωτών από έμπειρα χέρια ώστε να μην υπάρξουν απώλειες.
Το κόστος των FireNAS είναι 25 ευρώ + ΦΠΑ (19%).
Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν περί FireNAS να πω οτι θα υπάρχουν μερικά αύριο στο meeting στην έδρα του Συλλόγου (θα τα φέρει ο alexa).

----------


## NetTraptor

Θέλει δουλίτσα το πράγμα αλλά αξίζουν… πολύ περισσότερο από wrap και routerboard… Ότι χρειαστείτε … εδώ είμαστε…έχουμε προϋπηρεσία μερικοί σε αυτό το θέμα..

----------


## lambrosk

Στην αλλαγή μπορώ να βοηθήσω και εγώ αν θέλετε...

----------


## lacbil

> ... να πω οτι θα υπάρχουν μερικά αύριο στο meeting στην έδρα του Συλλόγου (θα τα φέρει ο alexa).


Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι ώρα περίπου αύριο;

----------


## Valis

> ... η, και άλλαγμα των πυκνωντών που έχει πάνω...


Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα μηχανήματα για μαζική αλλαγή και through hole αλλά και smd εξαρτημάτων, οτιδήποτε χρειαστεί στείλτε μου ένα μήνυμα (τσαμπέ εννοείται!) 

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ... να πω οτι θα υπάρχουν μερικά αύριο στο meeting στην έδρα του Συλλόγου (θα τα φέρει ο alexa).
> 
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι ώρα περίπου αύριο;


Θα είμαι στη λέσχη από τις 4:00 μ.μ. περίπου μέχρι τις 6:00 μ.μ. 
Κάπου εκεί θα περάσει φαντάζομαι κι ο alexa με τα "κουτάκια".  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ... η, και άλλαγμα των πυκνωντών που έχει πάνω...
> 
> 
> Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα μηχανήματα για μαζική αλλαγή και through hole αλλά και smd εξαρτημάτων, οτιδήποτε χρειαστεί στείλτε μου ένα μήνυμα (τσαμπέ εννοείται!) 
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Χρήστος


Θα σε προτιμήσουμε, μην ανησυχείς!  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

απο που θα αγοραστουν αυτα?

υπαρχει περιπτωση να παρω και εγω ενα?

----------


## dti

ask alexa  ::

----------


## alexa

Υπάρχουν γύρω στα 150 κομμάτια. 
Ολα είτε έχουν είτε ΘΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΟΥΝ πρόβλημα στους πυκνωτές. 
Εγώ έχω πάρει 12 από αυτά, τα 10 την περασμένη εβδομάδα. 
Και τα 10 που άνοιξα θέλουν άλλαγμα οι πυκνωτές. 
Τα δύο πρώτα που πήρα τους έχω αλλάξει τους πυκνωτές εδώ κα 5-6 μήνες και δουλεύουν 24/7 χωρίς πρόβλημα. Το ένα έχει Debian και το χρησιμοποιώ για Web,DNS servers και Firewall για το εσωτερικό δίκτυο. 
Το άλλο έχει W2K Small Bussiness Server και επίσης τρεις δίσκους 120+200+250 και το έχω συνέχεια στο DC. 

Οσοι λοιπόν μπορούν να αλλάξουν τους πυκνωτές δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. απλά χρειάζεται πολύ προσοχή γιατί όπως καταλαβαίνετε το να βάλεις κολλητήρι πάνω σε motherboard γίνεται με ΈΥΛΑΒΕΙΑ, αλλιώς το κρατάς για σουβενίρ! 

Υπενθυμίζω πως πρέπει να κοπεί τιμολόγιο και όχι απόδειξη. 

Για τα 65 από αυτά η τιμή τους είναι 25+ΦΠΑ και περιλαμβάνουν το case+motherboard+power supply+pci riser card+ide cables+manual+driver cd+extra βιδες. Και από αύριο θα έχουν μείνει περίπου 20.

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι μεταχειρισμένα και έχουν 15 ευρώ+ΦΠΑ και περιλαμβάνουν το case+motherboard+power supply και κάποια IDE cables.

----------


## lambrosk

alexa κράτα μου 2 καινούρια ...  ::

----------


## Valis

Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα από τα 25+ΦΠΑ παρακαλώ...

Μάλλον οι πυκνωτές που έχουν βάλει δεν άντεξαν την τάση ή ήταν μεγάλου ESR και χειρίζονταν ρεύματα με πολύ γρήγορες μεταβολές. Κοινό πρόβλημα εύκολη αλλαγή, καλοί πυκνωτές χαμηλού ESR μπορού να αγοραστούν σε ποσότητες και να τους πάρουμε πολύ πολύ φτηνότερα από ότι 2-3-4 τεμάχια την φορά. Πρέπει να γίνουν εισαγωγή γιατί είναι δύσκολο να βρεθούν αξιοπρεπή υλικά σε λογικές τιμές εδω...

Εύκολη επισκευή πάντως και αξίζει τον κόπο αν είναι μονο αυτό  ::

----------


## wiresounds

2 καινούρια παρακαλώ.
Θα χρειαστώ όμως βοήθεια για τους πυκνωτές.

Τι επεξεργαστές παίρνει (από πόσα μέχρι πόσα MHz);

----------


## dti

> Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα από τα 25+ΦΠΑ παρακαλώ...
> 
> Μάλλον οι πυκνωτές που έχουν βάλει δεν άντεξαν την τάση ή ήταν μεγάλου ESR και χειρίζονταν ρεύματα με πολύ γρήγορες μεταβολές. Κοινό πρόβλημα εύκολη αλλαγή, καλοί πυκνωτές χαμηλού ESR μπορού να αγοραστούν σε ποσότητες και να τους πάρουμε πολύ πολύ φτηνότερα από ότι 2-3-4 τεμάχια την φορά. Πρέπει να γίνουν εισαγωγή γιατί είναι δύσκολο να βρεθούν αξιοπρεπή υλικά σε λογικές τιμές εδω...
> 
> Εύκολη επισκευή πάντως και αξίζει τον κόπο αν είναι μονο αυτό


Χρειάζονται αντικατάσταση *5* πυκνωτές 3900 μF 10v, *3* των 2700 μF 3v και *3* των 1000 μF 6.3v
Αν έχεις κάποια πηγή για αξιόπιστους πυκνωτές πες τη μου κι αναλαμβάνω εγώ την ομαδική παραγγελία και την εισαγωγή.

Οι ελαττωματικοί πυκνωτές είναι μάρκας Gloria (οι δύο πρώτοι) και D.S. (ο τρίτος).

----------


## stean_202

Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα απ'τα καινούργια, θα περάσω αύριο και απ'το Σύλλογο.. Τώρα για τους πυκνωτές η αλήθεια ότι θα χρειαστώ και εγώ ένα χεράκι...

----------


## lacbil

κρατάω σειρά για *1* καινουριο κι εγω παρακαλώ!
μέσα και για πιθανή ομαδική πυκνωτών
πειράζει αν δεν μπορέσω να περάσω σήμερα Πέμπτη; Ή μόνο σήμερα;

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα από τα 25+ΦΠΑ παρακαλώ...
> 
> Μάλλον οι πυκνωτές που έχουν βάλει δεν άντεξαν την τάση ή ήταν μεγάλου ESR και χειρίζονταν ρεύματα με πολύ γρήγορες μεταβολές. Κοινό πρόβλημα εύκολη αλλαγή, καλοί πυκνωτές χαμηλού ESR μπορού να αγοραστούν σε ποσότητες και να τους πάρουμε πολύ πολύ φτηνότερα από ότι 2-3-4 τεμάχια την φορά. Πρέπει να γίνουν εισαγωγή γιατί είναι δύσκολο να βρεθούν αξιοπρεπή υλικά σε λογικές τιμές εδω...
> 
> Εύκολη επισκευή πάντως και αξίζει τον κόπο αν είναι μονο αυτό :)
> 
> 
> ...


Μία διόρθωση στους πυκνωτές.
Οι 2700 είναι 6.3v. Ολοι 105 βαθμούς C.
Επειδή δεν έβρισκα 3900μF έφτιαξα ένα άλλο σετ.
Αντί για 3900 στο 10V έβαλα 3300 στα 25V και αντί για 1000μF στα 6.3V έβαλα 1500 στα 16V.
Χθές άλλαξα σε ένα μόνο τους 3900 και 2700 και δουλεύει. Θα το αφήσω να δουλεύει και βλέπουμε. Το πολύ-πολύ να χαλάσει κάποιος από τους 1000 και να τους αλλάξω και αυτούς.

Το απόγευμα θα φέρω στον σύλλογο αυτά που έχουν παραγγελθεί τις προηγούμενες ημέρες, όποιος θέλει να του εξηγήσω κάτι ας έλθει.

----------


## alexa

> 2 καινούρια παρακαλώ.
> Θα χρειαστώ όμως βοήθεια για τους πυκνωτές.
> 
> Τι επεξεργαστές παίρνει (από πόσα μέχρι πόσα MHz);


FCPGA, Celeron ή P3 ή Via C3, 500-1100Mhz.
Καλό είναι να γίνει ομαδική για πυκνωτές,processor,ram.
Και επίσης ένα workshop για αλλαγή πυκνωτών.

Είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό http://www.hothardware.com/viewartic...id=160&catid=8
Οι διαφορές είναι:
1) Δεν έχει υποδοχή για CDROM και Floppy στο case
2) Έχει δύο ανεμιστήρες πίσω.
3) Παίρνει μέχρι 4 IDE δισκους εσωτερικά.
4) Δεν έχει τους connectors για keyboard,mouse,vga,serial,tvout,sound,parallel.
Έχει όλα τα chipset αλλά λείπουν οι connectors. Σε ένα έβαλα vga και keyb και παίζει μια χαρά.
Μπορεί να μπεί pci vga και usb keyb.
Το καλύτερο έιναι να γίνουν και κάποια cf images για linux router, mikrotik κλπ για όσους δεν μπορούν να έχουν usb keyb και pci vga.

Είναι ακριβώς αυτό http://www.adept.net.au/1394/nas.shtml

----------


## wiresounds

Δύο τέτοιους επεξεργαστές και μνήμη έχω.
Αλήθεια και ποιο είναι το μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος δίσκου που υποστηρίζει;
Παίζουν οι 500άριδες ;

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα από τα 25+ΦΠΑ παρακαλώ...
> 
> Μάλλον οι πυκνωτές που έχουν βάλει δεν άντεξαν την τάση ή ήταν μεγάλου ESR και χειρίζονταν ρεύματα με πολύ γρήγορες μεταβολές. Κοινό πρόβλημα εύκολη αλλαγή, καλοί πυκνωτές χαμηλού ESR μπορού να αγοραστούν σε ποσότητες και να τους πάρουμε πολύ πολύ φτηνότερα από ότι 2-3-4 τεμάχια την φορά. Πρέπει να γίνουν εισαγωγή γιατί είναι δύσκολο να βρεθούν αξιοπρεπή υλικά σε λογικές τιμές εδω...
> 
> Εύκολη επισκευή πάντως και αξίζει τον κόπο αν είναι μονο αυτό 
> 
> 
> ...


Ωχ ωχ σαβουροπυκνωτές... δεν είναι τύχη που σκάσανε... Εγώ προτείνω panasonic να παρουμε για να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο και ας είναι πιο ακριβοί. Δυστυχώς όμως θα πρέπει να μου πεις και τις διαστάσεις τους μην τυχγόν και πάρουμε κάτι και δεν χωράει.... Το καλλίτερο θα ήταν να μου δώσει κάποιος ένα δανεικό να τα δω΄όλα και να σου πω ακριβώς... 

Χρήστος

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wiresounds
> 
> 2 καινούρια παρακαλώ.
> Θα χρειαστώ όμως βοήθεια για τους πυκνωτές.
> 
> Τι επεξεργαστές παίρνει (από πόσα μέχρι πόσα MHz);
> 
> 
> FCPGA, Celeron ή P3 ή Via C3, 500-1100Mhz.
> ...


Connectors μπορούμε να παρουμε και να τους βάλουμε ή για να μας βγεί πιο φτηνό μπορούμε να ξεκολήσουμε από παλιά motherboards. 

Σε ενδεχόμενο workshop μπορώ να διαθέσω μέχρι 3 επαγγελματικoύς σταθμούς weller και οποιοδήποτε εργαλείο χρειαστεί, φτάνει να γίνει το workshop ζυγή μέρα.

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## wiresounds

Έκανα διάσπαση για να μείνει καθαρό το thread για το ταμείο υλικού στου συλλόγου. Όσοι θέλουν το FireNAS ας συνεχίσουν την συζήτηση εδώ.

----------


## vegos

Τέσσερα (4) new για Vegos, Costas43gr, Painter...

----------


## sotirisk

Ένα new για μένα.
Δεν μπορώ να κόψω τιμολόγιο όμως, θα το κανονίσει κάποιος άλλος?
Μιλάμε για το 480? (παίρνει 4 ide δίσκους?).
Όταν λέμε pci riser card, χωράει να του βάλω π.χ. κάποιο sata controller?

----------


## wiresounds

Σκέφτομαι να του φορτώσω αυτό
http://www.freenas.org/

----------


## dti

> Το καλλίτερο θα ήταν να μου δώσει κάποιος ένα δανεικό να τα δω΄όλα και να σου πω ακριβώς... 
> 
> Χρήστος


Ευχαρίστως να σου δώσω ένα από τα δικά μου που θα παραλάβω αύριο το απόγευμα. Αν θες στείλε μου με pm ένα τηλέφωνό σου να συνεννοηθούμε.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Από προσώπικη εμπειρία, τα μηχανάκια είναι άψογα για routers, μέχρι και επναναφορά σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος έχουν.

----------


## wiresounds

> Ένα new για μένα.
> Δεν μπορώ να κόψω τιμολόγιο όμως, θα το κανονίσει κάποιος άλλος?
> Μιλάμε για το 480? (παίρνει 4 ide δίσκους?).
> Όταν λέμε pci riser card, χωράει να του βάλω π.χ. κάποιο sata controller?


Τον τετράπορτο της Equip θα πρέπει να τον χωράει. Βάζοντας το FreeNAS, έδωσα το link πιο πάνω, σε CF με adaptor και αυτόν τον sata controller μπορούν να μπουν 4 sata δίσκοι, νομίζω ότι έχει τον χώρο για 4 δίσκους.

----------


## TheLaz

2 please.
Μπορεί κάποιος να διευκρινήσει τι παίζεται με τα τιμολόγια κλπ κλπ...
Ντε καταλαβαίνει....

Παραλαβή κλπ απο πού? 

Λαζ.

----------


## lacbil

Να αρχίσουμε να αναγράφουμε στην πρώτη σελίδα ποιοί έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον και να συγκεντρώσουμε πληροφορίες προϊόντος, παραλαβής κλπ.;

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> Ένα new για μένα.
> Δεν μπορώ να κόψω τιμολόγιο όμως, θα το κανονίσει κάποιος άλλος?
> Μιλάμε για το 480? (παίρνει 4 ide δίσκους?).
> Όταν λέμε pci riser card, χωράει να του βάλω π.χ. κάποιο sata controller?
> 
> 
> Τον τετράπορτο της Equip θα πρέπει να τον χωράει. Βάζοντας το FreeNAS, έδωσα το link πιο πάνω, σε CF με adaptor και αυτόν τον sata controller μπορούν να μπουν 4 sata δίσκοι, νομίζω ότι έχει τον χώρο για 4 δίσκους.


Ωραίο παιχνιδάκι φαίνεται, και ήμουνα έτοιμος να στήσω έναν fileserver, αλλά καλύτερα κάτι τέτοιο  ::

----------


## gaig

@alexa: Γνωρίζεις τις διαστάσεις του motherboard και κατά πόσο είναι εύκολο να λυθεί το όλο σύστημα? Το ρωτάω αυτό διότι ενδιαφέρομαι να παραγγείλω και να το βάλω σε "μικρό" hagerόκουτο και να το ανεβάσω για 2-3 a interfaces.  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Ωραίο παιχνιδάκι φαίνεται, και ήμουνα έτοιμος να στήσω έναν fileserver, αλλά καλύτερα κάτι τέτοιο


Αν έχεις τους SATA δίσκους οκ. Αν δεν τους έχεις και θέλεις ταχύτητα, βάλε IDE δισκους και στην μια PCI βάλε μια GigaLAN.

----------


## Ygk

> @alexa: Γνωρίζεις τις διαστάσεις του motherboard και κατά πόσο είναι εύκολο *να λυθεί το όλο σύστημα*? Το ρωτάω αυτό διότι ενδιαφέρομαι να παραγγείλω και να το βάλω σε "μικρό" hagerόκουτο και να το ανεβάσω *για 2-3 a interfaces*.


Τέσσερις Βίδες... so simple
Θα χρειαστείς 1U ψύκτρα γιατί αλλοιώς δεν κάθεται καλά ο τετραπλός.

Εχει χρησιμοποιηθεί μέχρι & 1300 Tualatin overclocked κατά 15%.

Σε μερικά απο αυτά που έχουμε δεν έχουν αλλαχτεί ακόμα οι πυκνωτές της CPU.

----------


## rosered

Θα ήθελα κι εγώ δύο καινούργια παρακαλώ

Ευχαριστώ

Γιώργος

----------


## alexa

> Έκανα διάσπαση για να μείνει καθαρό το thread για το ταμείο υλικού στου συλλόγου. Όσοι θέλουν το FireNAS ας συνεχίσουν την συζήτηση εδώ.


Πολύ καλά.

----------


## cirrus

Αν υπάρχει ένα των 25 θα ήθελα και εγώ.
Θα χρειαστώ όμως βοήθεια για τους πυκνωτές αν γίνεται.

----------


## alexa

> Σκέφτομαι να του φορτώσω αυτό
> http://www.freenas.org/


Και μόνο που είναι based στο m0n0wall πρέπει να είναι καλό.
Μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει.

----------


## alexa

> @alexa: Γνωρίζεις τις διαστάσεις του motherboard και κατά πόσο είναι εύκολο να λυθεί το όλο σύστημα? Το ρωτάω αυτό διότι ενδιαφέρομαι να παραγγείλω και να το βάλω σε "μικρό" hagerόκουτο και να το ανεβάσω για 2-3 a interfaces. :wink:


Δείτε http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....21966&start=30.
O mew έκανε φανταστική δουλειά με αυτό το mobo.

Οι εξωτερικές του κουτιού ειναι 19x16.5x26 cm. Το mobo νομίζω είναι 15χ15 , πάντως χωράει στο hager. Πρέπει όμως να βάλεις fan.

----------


## dti

Στο manual αναφέρει οτι το board έχει διαστάσεις 19 Χ 17,5 cm.  ::

----------


## alexa

Μέχρι εδώ κρατώντας την προτεραιότητα στο thread, έχουν καλυφθεί τα καινούργια που απέμεναν. 
Απο εδώ και μπρος μόνο τα μεταχ.

----------


## bedrock

Θα ήθελα 1 μηχανηματάκι!

----------


## alexa

> Στο manual αναφέρει οτι το board έχει διαστάσεις 19 Χ 17,5 cm. 8)


Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, πάντως το δοκίμασα και χωράει σε hager. Βέβαια πρέπει να χωρέσει και τροφοδοτικό. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση κάτι σαν αυτά στο http://www.mini-box.com

----------


## Ernest0x

Οι πυκνωτές προς αντικατάσταση είναι SMT ή through-hole;

----------


## tyfeonas

δυο μεταχειρισμενα παρακαλω.

απο που παραλαμβανω?

----------


## sotirisk

Θα ήθελα άλλα 3 new (+ το 1 που είχα πει πιο πριν). 
Άρα 4.

----------


## alexa

> Οι πυκνωτές προς αντικατάσταση είναι SMT ή through-hole;


Soldered through-hole

----------


## dsfak

Κι εγώ θέλω 2 !!! Εδώ αλλάζουμε πυκνωτές σε κανονικά mobos και δεν θα αλλάξουμε σε αυτό το σκ@τουλάκι.... Μια χαρά το κοβω για να στήσεις ένα μικρό serverάκι...  :: 

EDITED: Προτιμώ καινούργια. Αν δεν έχει φέρε μεταχειρισμένα.

----------


## alexa

> δυο μεταχειρισμενα παρακαλω.
> 
> απο που παραλαμβανω?


Βολεύει το Σάββατο, παιδιά πρέπει όμως όλοι να βρείτε άκρη για τιμολόγιο και να μου στείλετε τα στοιχεία για την τιμολόγηση μέχρι αύριο 3μμ.

Η λίστα που έχω μέχρι στιγμής είναι:
lambrosk, 2 x new
Valis, 1 x new
wiresounds, 2 x new
stean_202, 1 x new
lacbil, 1 x new
Vegos-Costas43gr-Painter, 4 x new
Sotirisk, 1 x new, δεν υπάρχουν άλλα new, + 3 x μεταχ, πες μου
TheLaz, 2 x new
rosered, 2 x new
cirrus, 1 x new
bedrock, 1 x μεταχ
tyfeonas, 2 x μεταχ
dsfak, 2 x μεταχ
gaig, 1 x μεταχ

----------


## dsfak

Παραπάνω έκανα edit το ποστ μου και είπα αν γίνεται καινούργια. Για το τιμολόγιο σου στέλνω pm με τα στοιχεία μου.

----------


## tyfeonas

μονο σε εταιρια μπορω να τα κοψω? με το αφμ μου δεν γινεται?

----------


## alexa

> Παραπάνω έκανα edit το ποστ μου και είπα αν γίνεται καινούργια. Για το τιμολόγιο σου στέλνω pm με τα στοιχεία μου.


Sorry, καινούργια τέλος.

----------


## alexa

> μονο σε εταιρια μπορω να τα κοψω? με το αφμ μου δεν γινεται?


Εταιρεία ή κάποιος γνωστός σου ελέυθερος επαγγελματίας.

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dsfak
> 
> Παραπάνω έκανα edit το ποστ μου και είπα αν γίνεται καινούργια. Για το τιμολόγιο σου στέλνω pm με τα στοιχεία μου.
> 
> 
> Sorry, καινούργια τέλος.


Οκ τότε φέρε μεταχείρισμένα. Ελπίζω μόνο μην είναι εξωτερικά τίποτε διαλυμένα κουτάκια.... Να βλέπονται...

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dsfak
> 
> ...


Όπως στην λαική! όσο υπάρχουν διαλέγουμε!

----------


## gaig

Αν είναι τόσο μικρό θέλω και εγώ ένα.. καινούριο-μεταχειρισμένο ό,τι νά'ναι!

----------


## MERLIN_O_MAGOS

Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο αποστολής 1-2 κομματιών προς θεσσαλονίκη? Φυσικα με έξοδα πληρωμένα δικά μου(Κατάθεση σε λογαριασμό κτλ κτλ κτλ ) ΑΝ ναί θέλω 2 κομμάτια..Αν όχι....  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Alexa, 
ok για 1 καινούριο και 3 μεταχειρισμένα.

Παίδες (γενικότερα :: ) πώς θα το κανονίσουμε τελικά με τους πυκνωτές?
Αξίζει να τα πάρουμε αύριο και μετά να τα ξαναφέρνουμε για αλλαγή πυκνωτών (όταν αυτοί θα είναι διαθέσιμοι - καταλήξουμε τι θα γίνει/βάλουμε) ή να το κανονίσουμε κάπως καλύτερα?

----------


## MAuVE

Ένα και για μένα παρακαλώ.

Τα στοιχεία του τιμολογίου τα στέλνω με pm

----------


## pathfinder

Ειναι δυσκολο η αλλαγη πυκνωτων γιατι δεν ξερω τπτ απο δαυτα...θα βοηθησει κανεις στην αλλαγή αν πάρω ενα μεταχειρισμενο που ενδιαφερομαι??

HELP!

----------


## Exoticom

2 χ μεταχ και για εμενα παρακαλώ.

----------


## SoT

Ενα και για εδω ...  ::

----------


## pathfinder

ενα μεταχειρισμενο και εδω παρακαλω

----------


## kasiharis

Δύο και για μένα, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## viper7gr

2 και για μενα

----------


## gaig

Update... από ένα ας γίνουν 2 τα firenas..

----------


## proedros85

Ενδιαφέρομαι κ εγώ για 2 ...........

----------


## nkar

4πλο mPCI adaptor παίρνει?
Το ΜΤ βλέπει τις συσκευες του?π.χ. gigalan

An nai θελω κι εγω ενα

----------


## Papatrexas

αν περισσέψει κανένα καινούργιο με pci riser plz κρατήστε μου ένα,
αλλιώς ένα μεταχειρισμένο. Thanx

----------


## nvak

2 μεταχειρισμένα.

----------


## socrates

2 και για μένα

----------


## igna

3 για μένα

----------


## argi

Βρήκα μια άκρη για να μας προμηθευσει τα υπόλοιπα δυο πράγματα που του λείπουν... SDRAM 256MB και CPU PIII>800ΜΗz...

Για την μνήμη πήρα μια τιμή (με επιφύλαξη) 24 ευρώ+ΦΠΑ και αναμένω τιμή και για CPU. Πιστευω πως πρέπει να μαζευόμαστε καμια 60αριά ή και περισσότεροι οπότε μπορεί να γίνει και κάποια καλύτερη τιμή...

Περισσότερα μάλλον απο αυριο ή Δευτέρα (μην το δένετε κιόλας αλλά εχει καλές ελπίδες...)

@rg!

----------


## jchr

δυο μεταχειρισμενα και για μενα παρακαλω... 
alexa σου στελνω pm με τα στοιχεια τιμολογιου..
 ::   ::

----------


## dti

> 4πλο mPCI adaptor παίρνει?


Ναι!

----------


## dimkasta

2 καινούρια κομπλέ και για μένα.
Αν δεν περισσεύουν ας είναι μεταχειρισμένα

----------


## Afanas

Παιδιά θέλω κι εγώ 2 καινουρια ή έστω μεταχειρισμένα
Υπάρχουν  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

1 και για εμένα παρακαλώ, αν γίνεται κάτι με τους πυκνωτές plz γιατί έχω τα συμπράγκαλά μου στο Ηράκλειο  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Μηπως μαζί με την ομαδική για πυκνωτές να βάζαμε και
connectόρια για vga, keyboard, mouse και γενικώς ότι λείπει ?
Σίγουρα μπορούμε να τα βρούμε και στο κέντρο και δεν είναι θέμα
τόσο κόστους όσο να μην τρέχουμε 30 άνθρωποι από 10 φορές ο
καθένας για πυκνωτές, cpu, ram, connectors etc.

Έχουμε καμιά καλή άκρη για όλα αυτά ? (πλην των CPU και RAM που
έχει ήδη αναφέρει ο Αργύρης).

Τις καλήμέρες μου σε όλους..
Λαζ.

----------


## sokratis

? (μεταχειρισμένα; ) και για εμένα, 
θα βοηθούσε εαν μπορούσαν να αποσταλούν Λάρισα με κτέλ.

Edit. *5* σίγουρα για LarissaWirelessNetwork

*alexa ta pm sou*

----------


## alexa

Οταν πάω γραφείο θα σας ενημερώσω για ποσότητα που απομένει και για παράδοση.
Αύριο Σάββατο γύρω στις 12 βολεύει?
Στα Εξάρχεια.

Επίσης βρήκα ένα site http://www.badcaps.net που πουλάνε κιτ πυκνωτών για αυτό το mobo (FV25). Πρέπει να βρούμε κάτι αντίστοιχο για ομαδική.

----------


## vassilis3

2 για μένα μεταχειρισμένα (παρακαλώ να δοθούν ή στον viper7gr μαζί με τα δικά του)

----------


## alexa

Το τέστ που είχα προαναφέρει, να μην αλλαχθούν οι 1000δες πυκνωτές, απέτυχε.
Ολη μέρα δούλευε μια χαρά με μικροτίκι. Οταν του έβαλα δίσκο και ξεκίνησα εγκατάσταση Ubuntu, οι 1000δες "ψήλωσαν" και έκανε reboot στα δύσκολα.
Οπότε για σιγουριά τους αλλάζουμε όλους.

----------


## vegos

Να προσθέσω άλλο ένα μεταχειρισμένο...

----------


## lambrosk

> Οταν πάω γραφείο θα σας ενημερώσω για ποσότητα που απομένει και για παράδοση.
> Αύριο Σάββατο γύρω στις 12 βολεύει?
> Στα Εξάρχεια.
> 
> Επίσης βρήκα ένα site http://www.badcaps.net που πουλάνε κιτ πυκνωτών για αυτό το mobo (FV25). Πρέπει να βρούμε κάτι αντίστοιχο για ομαδική.


Θα είμαι εκτός ΣΚ...και δεν προλαβαίνω να δώσω χρήματα σε κάποιον και να έρθει να το πάρει...
να κανονίσουμε για τα 2 δικά μου να έρθω Δευτέρα?
αν έρθει ο Σωκράτης και μπορεί(γιατί έχουν και ένα χ μέγεθος) ή κάποιος άλλος κοντινός μου με αμαξι... 
θα του χρωστάω μια μπύρα μετά...  ::

----------


## bedrock

Ο φανός με τα ηλεκρονικά στο κέντρο παίζει να χει όλα αυτά που λείπουν και πρέπει να αλλαχθούν...

----------


## vassilis3

Είμαι Πειραιώτης και δουλευω ώρες καταστημάτων, Θα προσπαθήσω να βρώ εναλακτικό παραλλήπτη. (επι τη ευκαιρία αν κάποιος απο Πειραιά ανέβει να ενημερώσει)

----------


## ngia

Οι πυκνωτές πρέπει να γράφουν πάνω ότι παίζουν στους 105C (υψίσυχνοι) και η τάση που αντέχουν να'ναι διπλάσια από την τάση λειτουργίας τους, για σιγουριά.

----------


## Renos

Να πω και εγω απο την εμπειρια μου με 4 απο αυτα τα μηχανακια που αγορασα 1,5χρονο περιπου πριν οτι ειναι αρκετα αξιοπιστα και σταθερα και εχουν συσκευες που αναγωριζονται ευκολα.
Τα 2 που δουλευαν 24/7 επι 1,5χρονο μου εβγαλαν και εμενα το προβλημα με τους πυκνωτες οπως ηταν αναμενομενο.
Εχω εγκαταστησει ανετα 2-3 διανομες linux (τις σοβαρες μονο: Slackware, RHEL3-4) και FreeBSD 4-5.
Τα 6 ανεμηστηρακια που εχουν μπροστα το καλοκαιρι βοηθουν αρκετα τους δισκους να δροσιστουν αλλα κανουν και αρκετο θυρυβο. Ευτυχως μπορουν να αποσυνδεθουν αν δεν τα χρειαζεστε.
Προσοχη στην ψυκτρα και στον ανεμηστηρα του επεξεργαστη να μην ειναι μεγαλα, διοτι ειτε δεν θα κλεινει το καπακι ειτε οταν κλεινει το καπακι θα εφαρμοζουν τοσο ωστε το ανεμηστηρακι να μην μπορει να τραβηξει αερα.

----------


## Valis

> Οι πυκνωτές πρέπει να γράφουν πάνω ότι παίζουν στους 105C (υψίσυχνοι) και η τάση που αντέχουν να'ναι διπλάσια από την τάση λειτουργίας τους, για σιγουριά.


Η θερμοκρασία που αναφέρεται επάνω τους είναι αυτή στην οποία ο ηλεκτρολύτης αλλάζει κατάσταση από υγρό σε αέριο και δεν έχει σχέση με τον συντελεστή ESR που χοντρικά είναι το "υψίσυχνοι" που λες. Όσο για την τάση κανονικά πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 3-πλάσια. αλλά και πάλι σημασία έχει το ESR γιατί αλλιώς θα ξαναχαλάσουν οι ποικνωτές. Μην σου φανεί περίεργο να δεις πυκνωτές 85C με καλλίτερη συμπεριφορά από τους 105C

Όλοι αυτοι οι πυκνωτές πρέπει να έχουνε ESR λιγότερο από 100mΩ στα 100kHz αλλιώς μετράει ανάποδα ο χρόνος...

----------


## Valis

> Οταν πάω γραφείο θα σας ενημερώσω για ποσότητα που απομένει και για παράδοση.
> Αύριο Σάββατο γύρω στις 12 βολεύει?
> Στα Εξάρχεια.
> 
> Επίσης βρήκα ένα site http://www.badcaps.net που πουλάνε κιτ πυκνωτών για αυτό το mobo (FV25). Πρέπει να βρούμε κάτι αντίστοιχο για ομαδική.


Νομίζω ότι θα μας βγει καλλίτερη ποιότητα και χαμηλότερη τιμη να πάρουμε ακριβώς ότι χρειαζόμαστε από digikey...

----------


## alexa

Παιδιά υπομονή λίγο, μαζεύω λίστα και στοιχεία τιμολόγησης και σας ενημερώνω.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Οι πυκνωτές πρέπει να γράφουν πάνω ότι παίζουν στους 105C (υψίσυχνοι) και η τάση που αντέχουν να'ναι διπλάσια από την τάση λειτουργίας τους, για σιγουριά.
> 
> 
> Η θερμοκρασία που αναφέρεται επάνω τους είναι αυτή στην οποία ο ηλεκτρολύτης αλλάζει κατάσταση από υγρό σε αέριο και δεν έχει σχέση με τον συντελεστή ESR που χοντρικά είναι το "υψίσυχνοι" που λες. Όσο για την τάση κανονικά πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 3-πλάσια. αλλά και πάλι σημασία έχει το ESR γιατί αλλιώς θα ξαναχαλάσουν οι ποικνωτές. Μην σου φανεί περίεργο να δεις πυκνωτές 85C με καλλίτερη συμπεριφορά από τους 105C
> 
> Όλοι αυτοι οι πυκνωτές πρέπει να έχουνε ESR λιγότερο από 100mΩ στα 100kHz αλλιώς μετράει ανάποδα ο χρόνος...


ok..δε ξέρω πως σχετίζονται τα δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα..έχω δει στις κατασκευές παλμοτροφοδοτικών να τονίζουν να μη χρησιμοποιούμε αυτούς που έχουν μεγ. θερμ. 85.

----------


## MERLIN_O_MAGOS

Alexa τελικά μπορείς μήπως να στείλεις προς θεσσαλονίκη ? Δεν ξέρω αν πρόσεξες το προηγούμενο post μου...  ::

----------


## Valis

> ok..δε ξέρω πως σχετίζονται τα δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα..έχω δει στις κατασκευές παλμοτροφοδοτικών να τονίζουν να μη χρησιμοποιούμε αυτούς που έχουν μεγ. θερμ. 85.


Αυτό το λένε γιατί συνήθως τώρα πια οι 85C είναι σαβούρες....

----------


## alexa

Στοιχεία τιμολόγησης για παράδοση αύριο έχω:

dsfak 2 x old
TheLaz 2 x new
dalex 4 x old
sotirisk 2 x new + 3 x old
labrosk 2 x new
MAuVE 1 x old
tyfeonas 2 x old
Vegos-Costas43gr-Painter, 4 x new + 1 x old
lacbil 1 x new + 1 x old
nvak 2 x old
valis 1 x new
rosered 2 x new
jchr 2 x old

έχω λίστα για όλους και σύμφωνα με την προτεραιότητα στο thread και θα την ενημερώσω αργότερα.

Παράδοση αύριο Σάββατο 12 το μεσημέρι, Τοσίτσα και Οικονόμου 16 Εξάρχεια.

Εκτός Αθηνών παιδιά μόνο courier και δεν ξέρω αν σας συμφέρει.
Αφήστε να το δούμε μόλις τελειώσω με την αυριανή παράδοση, βάλτε όμως καλύτερα πόσα θέλετε στο thread, γιατί τώρα τρέχω και δεν φτάνω με όλα αυτά που έχω να κάνω.
Εκτός άν έχετε κάποιον εδώ να παραλάβει και να σας τα στείλει.
Δεν τα πουλάω εγώ προσωπικά, απλά βοηθάω εδώ στην εταιρεία για να τα πάρουμε.

----------


## papashark

Ο vegos θέλει ακόμα ένα, δηλαδή σύνολο 5.

----------


## alexa

> Ο vegos θέλει ακόμα ένα, δηλαδή σύνολο 5.


οκ, +1 old
new δεν υπάρχουν

----------


## MERLIN_O_MAGOS

Είμαι μέσα για 2 αν τελικά μπορέσεις να στείλεις θεσσαλονίκη...Ευχαριστώ.Με κανα ΚΤΕΛ δεν παίζει να φύγουν ?

----------


## alexa

> Είμαι μέσα για 2 αν τελικά μπορέσεις να στείλεις θεσσαλονίκη...Ευχαριστώ.Με κανα ΚΤΕΛ δεν παίζει να φύγουν ?


Το θέμα είναι ότι χρόνος δεν υπάρχει και επιπλέον δεν παίρνω το αυτοκίνητο καθημερινές. Πιθανών το άλλο Σάββατο αν είναι να καλυφθεί και η Λάρισσα.

Κάποιος άλλος ρε παιδιά να βοηθήσει σε αυτό  ::   ::

----------


## MERLIN_O_MAGOS

Αν δεν μπορείς μην σε βγάζω και εκτός προγράμματος σου...Αν τύχει πάντως μην με ξεχάσεις  ::  Να΄σαι καλά..

----------


## tyfeonas

να συμπληρωσω οτι τα εν λογω μηχανακια νομιζω οτι περνουν και ενα mod για να βγαζουν vga απευθειας.

διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος.

----------


## ngia

> να συμπληρωσω οτι τα εν λογω μηχανακια νομιζω οτι περνουν και ενα mod για να βγαζουν vga απευθειας.
> 
> διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος.


ένα βυσματακι κολάς μόνο, οι υποδοχές είναι έτοιμες στο mobo

----------


## wiresounds

> ένα βυσματακι κολάς μόνο, οι υποδοχές είναι έτοιμες στο mobo


Έχεις φώτο ;

----------


## alexa

ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ¨

1) Στοιχεία τιμολόγησης για παράδοση αύριο έχω:

dsfak 2 x old
TheLaz 2 x new
dalex 4 x old
sotirisk 2 x new + 3 x old
labrosk 2 x new
MAuVE 1 x old
tyfeonas 2 x old
Vegos-Costas43gr-Painter, 4 x new + 1 x old
lacbil 1 x new + 1 x old
nvak 2 x old
valis 1 x new, το πήρε ο dti
rosered 2 x new
jchr 2 x old

Παράδοση αύριο Σάββατο 12 το μεσημέρι, Τοσίτσα και Οικονόμου 16 Εξάρχεια.
Δεν έχει ταμπέλες κλπ, αλλά θα είμαι εκεί μαζί με έναν συνάδελφο και υποψήφιο awmnίτη.

Μετά την αυριανή παράδοση θα δω και τι κομμάτια απομένουν.

2) Το σετ πυκνωτών που έχω δοκιμάσει και δουλεύει μια χαρά είναι:
3 χ 3300uF 25V στην θέση των 3900uF 10V.
3 x 2700uF 6.3V, αυτοί τους βρίσκουμε ίδιους.
5 χ 1500uF 16V, αντί των 1000uF 6.3V
Διαβάζοντας τα σχόλια για το FV25 στο http://www.badcaps.net είπα να δοκιμάσω στην θέση των 3300uF 25V (που σχηματίζουν την πολύ ωραία μαργαρίτα γιατί δεν χωρούν και αναγκαζόμουν να τους γέρνω στο πλάι) τους 3300uF 6.3V που αναφέρει.
Λοιπόν παίζει μια χαρά, τώρα το έχω και τρέχει Ubuntu με GNOME desktop χωρίς πρόβλημα. Θα το αφήσω ολυνυχτίς και σας ενημερώνω αύριο.

----------


## katsaros_m

ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ VGA ΣΕΙΡΙΑΚΗ SVIDEO RF KAI EKSODO HXOY KAI MIC τα εβαλα ολα εκτος mic μια χαρα δουλευει αλλα πρεπει να αλλαχτουν οι πυκνοτες προτινο να κανουμε fest τεταρτη για αλλαγη πηκνοτων

----------


## Exoticom

Άκυρων πήγαινε για pm  ::

----------


## Valis

Μόλις παρέλαβα το FireNAS μου και πάω να τραβήξω φωτογραφίες να δείτε

----------


## nkar

alexa 
εμενα με υπολογισες για αυριο (1 που εχω ζητησει είτε μεταχειρισμένο
είτε καινούριο)

----------


## alexa

> alexa 
> εμενα με υπολογισες για αυριο (1 που εχω ζητησει είτε μεταχειρισμένο
> είτε καινούριο)


Εξήγησα πως πρέπει να κοπεί τιμολόγιο.
Δεν μου έστειλες στοιχεία για τιμολόγηση.
Πρέπει όπως είπα να κοπεί τιμολόγιο σε εταιρεία ή ελεύθερο επαγγελματία και όχι απόδειξη λιανικής.

----------


## Valis

Fire-NAS φωτογραφίες μέρος 1

----------


## alexa

> Μόλις παρέλαβα το FireNAS μου και πάω να τραβήξω φωτογραφίες να δείτε


ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, Τσέκαρε ότι το τροφοδοτικό είναι στα 220 και όχι 115, έχει έναν κόκκινο διακόπτη στο πλάι του τροφοδοτικού

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> Μόλις παρέλαβα το FireNAS μου και πάω να τραβήξω φωτογραφίες να δείτε
> 
> 
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, Τσέκαρε ότι το τροφοδοτικό είναι στα 220 και όχι 115, έχει έναν κόκκινο διακόπτη στο πλάι του τροφοδοτικού


Το είδα  ::  ήταν από πριν στο 220V

----------


## Valis

Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες

----------


## wiresounds

> foto 2


Thanks. Βασικά τα pins για τον connector για vga θα ήθελα αν σου είναι εύκολο.  ::

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> foto 2
> 
> 
> Thanks. Βασικά τα pins για τον connector για vga θα ήθελα αν σου είναι εύκολο.


Εφτασεεεεεεεεε

όπως βλέπεις θέλει κόψιμο το σασσί και μετακίνηση της τροφοδοσίας για να μπούν πράγματα  ::  ο VGA είναι ακριβώς εκεί που είναι το IEC της τροφοδοσίας...

----------


## Valis

Ωρα για κατσαβίδι και κολλητήρι... Αν δεν με σκοτώσει η γυναίκα!
Θέλετε και άλλες εικόνες ή σας πρίζω και γεμίζω τσάμπα το δίσκο;

----------


## tenebre

Πολλούς επαναστατημένους πυκνωτές βλέπω..

Και τι γίνεται αν τους αλλάξουμε όλους, και μετά δεν παίζει;

Κι αν φρικάρει σε 2 ή 20 μέρες;

Η αγορά (μεταχειρισμένου) θεωρείται "as is"? The risk is ours?

Το λέω γιατί ένα καινούργιο m/b το βρίσκω από 32 ευρώ... No risk. No cpu searching.

----------


## wiresounds

> Το λέω γιατί ένα καινούργιο m/b το βρίσκω από 32 ευρώ... No risk. No cpu searching.


Σε τέτοιο μέγεθος, 15x15cm ;
Για δώσε link

----------


## CyberFreak

Aν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα ενδιαφέρομαι για 4.

----------


## Valis

Η πλακέτα με τους πυκνωτές ακριβώς

----------


## Valis

ώρα να μιλήσει το weller...

----------


## Valis

του weller συνέχεια

----------


## wiresounds

Βρε παιδί άσε το φωτορομάντζο και κοίτα μην το κάψεις.  ::  
Όχι ότι μας χαλούν οι φωτογραφίες.
 ::

----------


## Exoticom

Παναγία μου τι μύτη είναι αυτή ,ηλεκτρολόγος είσαι η ηλεκτρονικός ::

----------


## Valis

> Παναγία μου τι μύτη είναι αυτή ,ηλεκτρολόγος είσαι η ηλεκτρονικός


Η μύτη είναι για να τρομάξει  ::

----------


## tenebre

> Σε τέτοιο μέγεθος, 15x15cm ;
> Για δώσε link


Ε όχι και 15*15:

Flex ATX = 190 * 175 mm.

Και το σχετικό λινκ (drivers, manuals, bios, everything):

http://global.shuttle.com/Download/Down ... ?Item=SV24

Τα δύο τελευταία έχουν τα pdf (manual - installation)

Τι εννούσα στην ερώτηση.

Τι παίρνουμε με 15 ευρώ. Δύο σενάρια:

1- μεταχειρισμένο m/b, δηλ δούλεψε μέχρι ΝΑ "χτυπήσει", και μετά μας το δίνουν, ΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ καλώς, αλλοιώς κλαίμε 15 ευρώ; Αυτό λέγεται "your risk".

2- το m/b δούλεψε μέχρι να καταλάβουμε οτι ΘΑ "χτυπήσει" και τότε το αποσύραμε από το πελάτη. Αυτό είναι μια εντελώς άλλη περίπτωση (και βέβαια όλοι οι πυκνωτές πρέπει να φαίνονται τουλάχιστον οκ). Μάλλον θα δουλεψει.

Και οι δύο περιπτώσεις είναι νόμιμες, αλλά να ξέρουμε που βρισκόμαστε. Στη 1η, αν ΔΕΝ παίξει μετά τη τοποθέτηση των "καλών" πυκνωτών, our money back ή your risk? Στη 2η εντάξει, το "your risk" είναι η πιό δίκαια λύση.

----------


## argi

Εγώ πάντως με 15 ευρώ πήρα ένα πολύ ωραίο τροφοδοτικό, ένα κουτάκι που είναι κομψο και μπορείς να το δουλεψεις και όπως θέλεις και ένα board που εν γνώση μου μπορει να μην δουλεψει ποτε... Μπορει και να τα καταφερει ομως...

@rg!

----------


## Valis

Οι πυκνωτές βγήκαν. Ώρα για καθάρισμα!  ::

----------


## argi

αφού κανεις που κάνεις ολη την δουλειά... Δεν τα κάνεις σε videaki ή σε παρουσιαση με κειμενο και οδηγίες...

@rg!

----------


## Valis

Αργύρη, κάμερα υπάρχει, καμεραμάν δεν υπάρχει!  ::

----------


## Valis

Ένα ειδικά για τον λιμενάρχη wiresounds

----------


## dti

> Εγώ πάντως με 15 ευρώ πήρα ένα πολύ ωραίο τροφοδοτικό, ένα κουτάκι που είναι κομψο και μπορείς να το δουλεψεις και όπως θέλεις και ένα board που εν γνώση μου μπορει να μην δουλεψει ποτε... Μπορει και να τα καταφερει ομως...
> 
> @rg!


Επιπλέον, στο καινούργιο που κοστίζει 25+ΦΠΑ παίρνεις ένα pci riser και τις σχετικές καλωδιοταινίες...

----------


## Exoticom

Καλησπέρα υπάρχει κάποιος από την λίστα παραλαβής για αύριο που να μην το έχει άμεση ανάγκη ,να μου δώσει ένα που προορίζεται για κόμβο στον Ωρωπό μιας και έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο αυτό το ΣΚ και από βδομάδα του το συμπληρώνω(Και όλα αυτά για ένα pm που στάλθηκε και δεν έφτασε ποτέ στον alexa  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## Valis

Πυκνωτές τέλος! Αύριο η συνέχεια!  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Ένα ειδικά για τον λιμενάρχη wiresounds


Να είσαι καλά. Θέλει χειροτεχνία και αυτό για να μπει.

----------


## Valis

vga δεν βρήκα απόψε, δείτε πως γίνεται ένα διπλό ps2

----------


## Valis

Έκανα μερικούς υπολογισμούς και είδα ότι 3x3900 για το vcore είναι υπερβολικοί για ένα P3/700 που διαθέτω και άλλαξα τους 3900uF με 2χ2700uF και έναν 3300. 

Το αποτέλεσμα; Ζει και βασιλέυει και το λινουξι μου μπουτάρει, δειτε φωτο!

----------


## Valis

Αν αναρωτιέται κανείς για τα κοννεκτοράκια και αν μπορουν να μπουν και αν θα μπαίνει στο κουτί ιδού:


Αύριο θα δουλέψει το dremel στο σασσί!

----------


## Maax

Χαίρετε....
Υπολογίστε και για μένα 2 τεμάχια + 2 τεμάχια του Merlin o Magos που δήλωσε σε προηγούμενο πόστ.

Για Θεσσαλονίκη αν προκύψει καμιά αποστολή.

----------


## dimkasta

Για Θεσσαλονίκη αν κάνετε κανα δυο βδομάδες υπομονή μπορώ να σας τα ανεβάσω εγώ

ΡΜ για λεπτομέρειες

----------


## Maax

> Για Θεσσαλονίκη αν κάνετε κανα δυο βδομάδες υπομονή μπορώ να σας τα ανεβάσω εγώ
> 
> ΡΜ για λεπτομέρειες


Υπομονή μπορούμε να κάνουμε αφού θα μπορέσεις να μας τα ανεβάσεις, απλά θα πρέπει να κανονήσουμε και για το οικονομικό.
Σου στέλνω με pm το τηλέφωνό μου για περαιτέρω συννενόηση.

----------


## PPZ

Οποιος μενει Αγια Παρασκευη η γυρω περιοχες και δεν εχει εμπειρεια σε αλλαγη πυκνοτων, μπορω να του αλλαξω εγω, το Σαββατο και Κυριακη.Θα δεχτω μεχρη 5 ατομα.Βεβαια αλλαγη θα ειναι τσαμπα.
Οι ενδιαφερομενοι θα πρεπει να αγωρασουν τους πυκνωτες:
5 τεμ. 1000μF/16V , 3 τεμ. 3300μF/16V, 3 τεμ. 4700μF/16V.Αν τους βρειτε σε 10V ταση ακομα καλυτερα (λογο μεγεθους).Ολους μπορειτε να βρειτε σε οποιοδιποτε καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων (πχ. Μιχος στη Χαλανδριου) και κοστιζουν 2-5 ευρω. 
Παρακαλω να μου στειλετε PM για σειρα προτεραιωτητας...  :: 


@Valis , Εκανες λαθος υπολογισμους σε ενα σημειο, αν παιζει ο κανονικος PIII δεν χρειαζονται 3900 πυκνωτες, αλλα αν εχεις μεσα ενα Tualatin 1300 πιστεψε μου οτι χρειαζονται παρα πολυ  ::  Η δικι μου συμβουλη ειναι να βαλετε 4700μF/16V.Τους 10 βολτ πυκνωτες δεν θα βρειτε ευκολα, και οι 16-βολτι μπαινουν μεσα ισα-ισα....

----------


## Valis

> Οποιος μενει Αγια Παρασκευη η γυρω περιοχες και δεν εχει εμπειρεια σε αλλαγη πυκνοτων, μπορω να του αλλαξω εγω, το Σαββατο και Κυριακη.Θα δεχτω μεχρη 5 ατομα.Βεβαια αλλαγη θα ειναι τσαμπα.
> Οι ενδιαφερομενοι θα πρεπει να αγωρασουν τους πυκνωτες:
> 8 τεμ. 1000μF/16V , 3 τεμ. 3300μF/16V, 3 τεμ. 4700μF/16V.Αν τους βρειτε σε 10V ταση ακομα καλυτερα (λογο μεγεθους).Ολους μπορειτε να βρειτε σε οποιοδιποτε καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων (πχ. Μιχος στη Χαλανδριου) και κοστιζουν 2-5 ευρω. 
> Παρακαλω να μου στειλετε PM για σειρα προτεραιωτητας...


Η άποψη μου είναι να μην πάει κανείς να αγοράσει πυκνωτές χωρίς να έχει ΠΟΛΥ ειδικές γνώσεις για αυτούς. Χρήση ακατάλληλων εξαρτημάτων μπορεί να προκαλέσει ΠΟΛΥ σοβαρές ζημιες και μέχρι και έκρηξη... Περιμένετε μέχρι να βρουμε τους κατάλληλους...

----------


## Valis

> @Valis , Εκανες λαθος υπολογισμους σε ενα σημειο, αν παιζει ο κανονικος PIII δεν χρειαζονται 3900 πυκνωτες, αλλα αν εχεις μεσα ενα Tualatin 1300 πιστεψε μου οτι χρειαζονται παρα πολυ  Η δικι μου συμβουλη ειναι να βαλετε 4700μF/16V.Τους 10 βολτ πυκνωτες δεν θα βρειτε ευκολα, και οι 16-βολτι μπαινουν μεσα ισα-ισα....


Νομίζω ότι τόνισα πως στην δική που περίπτωση κάνουνε και πιο μικροί! 

Μηπως σου είναι ευκολο να μου πεις slew rate και όρια για tualatin;

----------


## PPZ

Και που θα τους βρεις?  ::  

Κοιτα, χωρις να μπαινω πολυ στο θεμα, ΔΕΝ μπορεις να παραγγειλεις λιγοτερο απο 1000 κοματια  ::  πιστεψε με οταν σου λεεω.

Τελος παντων, εγω ποσταρα να βοηθησω, οχι να συζηταω επεξεργαστες.Οποιος λοιπον θελει το μηχανακη του ετοιμο το σαββατοκυριακο ας παρει τους πυκνωτες και στειλει PM.Κανουν και οι πυκνωτες απο καμια καμμενη mobo....

----------


## Valis

> Και που θα τους βρεις?  
> 
> Κοιτα, χωρις να μπαινω πολυ στο θεμα, ΔΕΝ μπορεις να παραγγειλεις λιγοτερο απο 1000 κοματια  πιστεψε με οταν σου λεεω.


Πίστεψέ με και εσύ πως μπορώ  ::  Άλλωστε έχω αναφέρει μια πηγή παραπάνω και ο alexa ανέφερε και αυτός μια.  ::

----------


## Valis

> Και που θα τους βρεις?  
> Τελος παντων, εγω ποσταρα να βοηθησω, οχι να συζηταω επεξεργαστες.Οποιος λοιπον θελει το μηχανακη του ετοιμο το σαββατοκυριακο ας παρει τους πυκνωτες και στειλει PM.Κανουν και οι πυκνωτες απο καμια καμμενη mobo....


Όλοι να βοηθήσουμε θέλουμε και δεν το αμφισβητεί κανεις αυτο φυσικά. Πάντως για τελευταία φορά αναφέρω: *μην τολμίσετε να βάλετε κοινούς πυκντωτές του εμπορίου, ζητήστε και βεβαιωθείτε ότι έχετε πάρει πυκνωτές χαμηλου ESR. Αλλιώς ρισκάρετε μέχρι και έκρηξη...*  Φυσικά πυκνωτές από άλλα motherboard που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν. 

Φιλικά, 
Χρήστος

----------


## PPZ

Που? Στο badcaps.net?  ::   ::  
Με τιμη 22 (!) $ ανα πακετο? Εκει γραφει USA ONLY.....

Anyway, εγω σου λεω οτι κανουν και οι πυκωτες του εμποριου.Δοκιμασμενα....σε πανω απο 10 μηχανηματα.Ας μας πουν οι ιδιοκτητες τους αν εχουνε το παραμικρο προβλημα  ::   :: 

Κοιτα εδω...να δεις με τι ασχοληθηκανε τα παιδια απο την Αγια Παρασκευη πολυ πριν ανακαλυψετε εσεις τα Firenas....  ::   ::  

Οι δυσκολες δουλειες (Dremel,λιμα,κλπ) ο YGK, τα ηλεκτρονικα δικα μου  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Ωραία.
Connectors (vga, διπλό ps2, svideo, rca, υπάρχει κάτι που δεν είδα  ::  που θα βρούμε, οεο ;
Ο vga θέλει και μια μικρή πλεξουδίτσα για να πάρουμε το σήμα ως τον connector. Τι πρέπει να πάρουμε, οεο;
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## alexa

> Πολλούς επαναστατημένους πυκνωτές βλέπω..
> 
> Και τι γίνεται αν τους αλλάξουμε όλους, και μετά δεν παίζει;
> 
> Κι αν φρικάρει σε 2 ή 20 μέρες;
> 
> Η αγορά (μεταχειρισμένου) θεωρείται "as is"? The risk is ours?
> 
> Το λέω γιατί ένα καινούργιο m/b το βρίσκω από 32 ευρώ... No risk. No cpu searching.


Αντί να το πάρεις και να ρισκάρεις, μπορείς να ευχαριστηθείς μια πίτσα με τα 15 ευρώ!

----------


## alexa

> Η πλακέτα με τους πυκνωτές ακριβώς


Τους πολύ μικρούς δεν χρειάζεται να τους αλλάξεις.

μόνο τους 3900,2700 και 1000

----------


## alexa

> Αν αναρωτιέται κανείς για τα κοννεκτοράκια και αν μπορουν να μπουν και αν θα μπαίνει στο κουτί ιδού:
> 
> 
> Αύριο θα δουλέψει το dremel στο σασσί!


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ, ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.

Σε αυτό που έφτιαξα χθές έβαλα 3 x [email protected] (αντι 3900), 3 χ [email protected] (as is), 5 x [email protected] (αντι 1000).

Δουλεύει μια χαρούλα με το ubuntu όλη νύχτα με κλειστό το κουτί σε μη αεριζομενο και αρκετά ζεστό χώρο.

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PPZ
> 
> Οποιος μενει Αγια Παρασκευη η γυρω περιοχες και δεν εχει εμπειρεια σε αλλαγη πυκνοτων, μπορω να του αλλαξω εγω, το Σαββατο και Κυριακη.Θα δεχτω μεχρη 5 ατομα.Βεβαια αλλαγη θα ειναι τσαμπα.
> Οι ενδιαφερομενοι θα πρεπει να αγωρασουν τους πυκνωτες:
> 8 τεμ. 1000μF/16V , 3 τεμ. 3300μF/16V, 3 τεμ. 4700μF/16V.Αν τους βρειτε σε 10V ταση ακομα καλυτερα (λογο μεγεθους).Ολους μπορειτε να βρειτε σε οποιοδιποτε καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων (πχ. Μιχος στη Χαλανδριου) και κοστιζουν 2-5 ευρω. 
> Παρακαλω να μου στειλετε PM για σειρα προτεραιωτητας... 8)
> 
> 
> Η άποψη μου είναι να μην πάει κανείς να αγοράσει πυκνωτές χωρίς να έχει ΠΟΛΥ ειδικές γνώσεις για αυτούς. Χρήση ακατάλληλων εξαρτημάτων μπορεί να προκαλέσει ΠΟΛΥ σοβαρές ζημιες και μέχρι και έκρηξη... Περιμένετε μέχρι να βρουμε τους κατάλληλους...


Συμφωνώ, οι βιαστικοί μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα mobos και για κάδρο.!
Ιδέες υπάρχουν πολλές και σεβαστές και με βάση αυτές να προτείνουμε μια γενική λύση.
Και εγώ τα δουλεύω moded από πέρισυ. Ο δρόμος όμως για την ΙΘΑΚΗ(!) δεν είναι ένας.
Γι' αυτό ιδιαίτερα όσοι έχουν ήδη εμπειρία από τα FireNAS η βοήθειά τους είναι πολύτιμη.

----------


## Valis

> Ωραία.
> Connectors (vga, διπλό ps2, svideo, rca, υπάρχει κάτι που δεν είδα  που θα βρούμε, οεο ;
> Ο vga θέλει και μια μικρή πλεξουδίτσα για να πάρουμε το σήμα ως τον connector. Τι πρέπει να πάρουμε, οεο;


μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κοννεκτορακια από παλιές μητρικές που να ταιριάζουν. Μοναστηράκι ολέ. Όταν βρεις τις μητρικές φέρτες μου να σου τα βγάλω και τα βάζουμε στο NAS σου.

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> Η πλακέτα με τους πυκνωτές ακριβώς
> 
> 
> Τους πολύ μικρούς δεν χρειάζεται να τους αλλάξεις.
> 
> μόνο τους 3900,2700 και 1000



Έχεις δίκιο οι 10 και 100 ήταν μια χαρά. Οι 1000άριδες ήταν επίσης οκει στο δικό μου αλλά όλοι οι άλλοι ή είχαν μεγάλη διαρροή ή ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένοι. Πάντως για μικρά cpu και μόνο μπορούν να μπουν και μικρότεροι. Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου πει τι slew rate και πόσο μέγιστο ρεύμα έχει το Vcore ενός tualatin γιατί νομίζω ότι 3900 παραείναι... Για να μην σας μπλέξω με πολλά θεωρητικά να σας πω ότι το reference design της intel για τα πρώτα P4 σε socket 423 δεν είχαν πάνω από 4500uF συνολικά στο αντίστοιχο σημείο... Μάλλον ξέρανε ότι οι πυκνωτές ήταν γ' κατηγορίας και βάλανε πιο μεγάλους με την πίστη ότι θα κρατήσουν πιο πολύ. Μια ιδέα λεω και πάλι...

----------


## PPZ

> Ωραία.
> Connectors (vga, διπλό ps2, svideo, rca, υπάρχει κάτι που δεν είδα  που θα βρούμε, οεο ;
> Ο vga θέλει και μια μικρή πλεξουδίτσα για να πάρουμε το σήμα ως τον connector. Τι πρέπει να πάρουμε, οεο;


 VGA ειναι απο μια παλαια καρτα γραφικων.Ολα μπαινουν πανω-κατω.Δεν μπορεις να πεις μεχρι να δοκιμασεις.Αυτο που βλεπεις στη φοτο ειναι απο μια S3 PCI καρτα....S-Video ειναι απο ενα παλαιο Samsung 9500 δορυφορικο δεκτη.Πιστευω πως κανει και απο καμια παλαια mobo.Για να "κατσει" σωστα VGA θα πρεπει να μετακινησετε τον κονεκτορα του ρευματος (λοοκ ατ φοτο  ::  ), για να κατσει σωστα full sized PCI καρτα θα πρεπει να χρησημοποιησετε μια 1U ψυκτρα για το CPU.Επισεις αυτο που δεν φαινεται στης φοτο ειναι οτι χρησημοποιησαμε ειδικο κυκλομα για FAN Control, για να χαμηλοσουμε στροφες τον ανεμιστηρων οταν ειναι χαμιλη θερμοκρασια, οσο στο τροφοδοτικο τοσο και στους υπολοιπους (CPU,Case Fans).

----------


## tyfeonas

μολις πηρα τα μηχανακια και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι τα εξης.

το ενα δουλευει ηδη.
το αλλο τα εχουν παιξει η πυκνωτες.
το ενα δεν εχει ανεμιστηρακια

και τα 2 ειχαν μεσα riser .

ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος με την αγορα. ευχαριστω πολυ!  ::

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> ...

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> ...


Οι 1000 θα την κάνουν οπωσδήποτε, οπότε καλό είναι να αλλαχθούν.

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wiresounds
> 
> Ωραία.
> Connectors (vga, διπλό ps2, svideo, rca, υπάρχει κάτι που δεν είδα ;) που θα βρούμε, οεο ;
> Ο vga θέλει και μια μικρή πλεξουδίτσα για να πάρουμε το σήμα ως τον connector. Τι πρέπει να πάρουμε, οεο;
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κοννεκτορακια από παλιές μητρικές που να ταιριάζουν. Μοναστηράκι ολέ. Όταν βρεις τις μητρικές φέρτες μου να σου τα βγάλω και τα βάζουμε στο NAS σου.


Μου φαίνεται ότι οι τύποι στο Μοναστηράκι θα έχουν χαρές αύριο!!!

----------


## Valis

Ε, καιρός είναι και για αυτούς  ::  Αντε να ξεκινήσει παζάρι όπως παλιά !!!

----------


## gaig

Κάπου είχα ξεχασμένο έναν Intel Celeron Tualatin 1300 mhz με 256cache. Τον σηκώνει η μητρική αυτή?

Θέλει μήπως κάποιους συγκεκριμένους πυκνωτες?

----------


## NovemberQ

Εχειs πμ για 4 τεμάχια, (2 για kenikef)

----------


## PPZ

> Κάπου είχα ξεχασμένο έναν Intel Celeron Tualatin 1300 mhz με 256cache. Τον σηκώνει η μητρική αυτή?
> 
> Θέλει μήπως κάποιους συγκεκριμένους πυκνωτες?


 Τον παιρνει ανετα.Να βαλεις ολους τους πυκνωτες τουλαχιστον οσο ειναι στη mobo (5 x 1000μF , 3 x 2700 , 3 x 3900).Τους βρισκεις σε καμια παλαια καμμενη mobo.Αν δεν τους βρεις, βαζεις 5 x 1000 , 3 x 3300 και 3 x 4700.Τους υπολοιπους (μικρους) δεν χρειαζεται να αλλαξεις.

----------


## panoz

υπάρχουν ακόμα μηχανάκια?

----------


## vassilis3

Θα κατέβει κανείς προς πειραιά κερατσίνι νίκαια να μου το φέρει και μενα?
κανένα μεταμεσονύχτιο ραντεβού παίζει?

----------


## alexa

> υπάρχουν ακόμα μηχανάκια?


Πες πόσα θες και βλέπουμε στην εκκαθάριση.
Μόνο μεταχ, παίζουν.

Και για να μην αδικήσω κανέναν, δηλώνετε στο Thread για να μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.
Με pm στείλτε στοιχεία τιμολόγησης.

----------


## alexa

Ενα τέτοιο μηχανάκι τρέχει εδώ https://www.alexa.awmn:2000
W2K Small Bussines Server.
PIII 850, RAM 640MB, HD 110GB+200GB+250GB

username awmn
password awmn

----------


## nvak

Τα παρέλαβα αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να τα επισκευάσω.
Οι πυκνωτές αλλάζονται σχετικά εύκολα. Για να προστεθούν τα βύσματα θέλει καλό σταθμό συγκόλησης - αποκόλλησης. 
(Με το κολητήρι Weller και την τρόμπα μου τα είδα δύσκολα)

Δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι οι πυκνωτές δεν χάλασαν λόγω κακής ποιότητας, αλλά λόγω υπερθέρμανσης.
Ο εξαερισμός του κουτιού πάσχει σοβαρά. 
Το τροφοδοτικό εμποδίζει τον αερισμό του motherboard γιατί κλείνει τις τρύπες εισόδου του αέρα. 
Αν μάλιστα βάλετε και κάρτα PCI, τότε τα πράγματα γίνονται πολύ δύσκολα.
Για να μην "ξαναβράσει" θέλει πατέντες ή να πετάξετε το κουτί.

Επισυνάπτω και το manual του motherboard.
Είναι της Shuttle μοντέλο FV24 και για την ακρίβεια FV24S015 περισσότερα στο ftp.shuttle.com

edit 
κάτι έπαθε το σύστημα και δεν δέχεται το αρχείο 
Θα το βρήτε στο ftp://ftp.shuttle.com/Manuals/en/sv24/

----------


## alexa

Το motherboard είναι το FV25, τουλάχιστον σε αυτά στο κουτί τους τα manual είναι για FV25

----------


## Vigor

Οπότε το manual του μπορεί να βρεθεί εδώ:

ftp://ftp.shuttle.com/Manuals/en/fv25/

----------


## nvak

> Το motherboard είναι το FV25, τουλάχιστον σε αυτά στο κουτί τους τα manual είναι για FV25


Aυτό που πήρα εγώ είναι FV24. Έχει και ένα πυκνωτή λιγότερο.

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> Το motherboard είναι το FV25, τουλάχιστον σε αυτά στο κουτί τους τα manual είναι για FV25
> 
> 
> Aυτό που πήρα εγώ είναι FV24. Έχει και ένα πυκνωτή λιγότερο.


Καλή περίπτωση, ποιός πυκνωτής λείπει;

----------


## nvak

O 2700μF πάνω απο το ψυγείο είναι 1000άρης. 
Έχει κάμποσες αλλαγές to FV24 με το FV25

Το δεύτερο είναι FV25 και για την ακρίβεια το FV25SC07

Θα πρότεινα σε όσους έχουν καινούργιο να μην αλλάξουν πυκνωτές. 
Απλά να φροντίσουν τον αερισμό του M/B.

----------


## tyfeonas

> O 2700μF πάνω απο το ψυγείο είναι 1000άρης. 
> Έχει κάμποσες αλλαγές to FV24 με το FV25
> 
> Το δεύτερο είναι FV25 και για την ακρίβεια το FV25SC07
> 
> Θα πρότεινα σε όσους έχουν καινούργιο να μην αλλάξουν πυκνωτές. 
> Απλά να φροντίσουν τον αερισμό του M/B.


μας εχει τυχει τετοιο μηχανακι να δουλευει μηνες μεσα στην ζεστη και να σβηνει μεσα στην νυχτα.

δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα υπερθερμανσης απλα.
κακη ποιοτητα στους πυκνωτες σιγουρα θα ελεγα,

----------


## Valis

> Τα παρέλαβα αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να τα επισκευάσω.
> Οι πυκνωτές αλλάζονται σχετικά εύκολα. Για να προστεθούν τα βύσματα θέλει καλό σταθμό συγκόλησης - αποκόλλησης. 
> (Με το κολητήρι Weller και την τρόμπα μου τα είδα δύσκολα)


Ποτέ τρόμπα σε τέτοια δουλειά, θα χρειαστείς πολύ solder wick 1.5 και 2 χιλιοστών, λίγο υπομονή και το κολητήρι στους 400. Αν πας και αγοράσεις πρόσεξε να έχει flux πάνω στο χαλκό γιατί πολοί απατεώνες πουλάνε και σκέτα. Αν το κάψεις το πλέγμα στην φλόγα ενός αναπτήρα βγάζει λίγο καπνό άσπρο, αν δεν βγάλει μην το πάρεις θα κάνει ζημια.

----------


## Ygk

> Τα παρέλαβα αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να τα επισκευάσω.
> Οι πυκνωτές αλλάζονται σχετικά εύκολα. Για να προστεθούν τα βύσματα θέλει καλό σταθμό συγκόλησης - αποκόλλησης. 
> (Με το κολητήρι Weller και την τρόμπα μου τα είδα δύσκολα)
> 
> Δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι οι πυκνωτές δεν χάλασαν λόγω κακής ποιότητας, αλλά λόγω υπερθέρμανσης.
> Ο εξαερισμός του κουτιού πάσχει σοβαρά. 
> Το τροφοδοτικό εμποδίζει τον αερισμό του motherboard γιατί κλείνει τις τρύπες εισόδου του αέρα. 
> Αν μάλιστα βάλετε και κάρτα PCI, τότε τα πράγματα γίνονται πολύ δύσκολα.
> Για να μην "ξαναβράσει" θέλει πατέντες ή να πετάξετε το κουτί.
> ...



Μ' αρέσεις ρε Νικόλα γιατί ενώ ΄τό έχεις δεί το ρημάδι να παίζει, καθώς καί όλες τις μόντες που έχει φάει, βγάζεις κάτι συμπεράσματα.... μα κάτι συμπεράσματα....  ::   ::  

Δηλαδή αυτό το κουτάκι (βλ. photo) με τις αντιστάσεις που έχει φάει για να ηρεμήσει ο τόπος απο την φασαρία καί το πάχτωμα που υπομένει θα έπρεπε να είχε γεμίσει τρύπες απο τις εκρήξεις των πυκνωτών..... 

Παιδιά μην κάνετε τα εύκολα δύσκολα.... οι πυκνωτές που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν απεικονίζονται... οι πυκνωτές της CPU, όπως προείπα, δεν έχουν αλλαχτεί ακόμη σε κανένα απο τα τρία που έχω... κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει κι αυτό... ακόμα δεν δημιουργούν κάποιο αισθητό πρόβλημα.

Αυτά... κι ο καθένας αφεντικό στο NAS του  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Τα παρέλαβα αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να τα επισκευάσω.
> Οι πυκνωτές αλλάζονται σχετικά εύκολα. Για να προστεθούν τα βύσματα θέλει καλό σταθμό συγκόλησης - αποκόλλησης. 
> (Με το κολητήρι Weller και την τρόμπα μου τα είδα δύσκολα)
> 
> 
> Ποτέ τρόμπα σε τέτοια δουλειά, θα χρειαστείς πολύ solder wick 1.5 και 2 χιλιοστών, λίγο υπομονή και το κολητήρι στους 400. Αν πας και αγοράσεις πρόσεξε να έχει flux πάνω στο χαλκό γιατί πολοί απατεώνες πουλάνε και σκέτα. Αν το κάψεις το πλέγμα στην φλόγα ενός αναπτήρα βγάζει λίγο καπνό άσπρο, αν δεν βγάλει μην το πάρεις θα κάνει ζημια.



Εγω παντως ΟΛΑ τα μηχανηματα μεχρι τωρα (περιπου 10) που εχω φτιαξει με τρομπα τα εκανα, και πηγε μια χαρα  ::  Θελει ομως προσοχη...

----------


## Ygk

Συνέχεια ...

Αμα πάντως είναι να το πετάξεις κάνε μιά κλήση στα..... βραχέα  ::  να έρθω να το μαζέψω  ::   ::

----------


## sinonick

τολμηρή ερώτηση... μείνανε μηχανάκια;

----------


## mojiro

μαλλον...

αμα μεινανε και απο οτι καταλαβα... θελουνε μονο αλλαγη στους πυκνωτας
και προσθηκη βυσματων, θα ηθελα και εγω ενα

----------


## slapper

Αν έχουν μείνει θα ήθελα και εγώ ένα!!
Φαντάζομαι μεταχειρισμένα..  ::

----------


## deysta

και γω ενα παρακαλω αν εχουνε μεινει..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alexa

Δεν το βλέπω... αλλά η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία.
Αν μείνουν, η εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος στο thread δίνει προτεραιότητα.
Δευτέρα μάλλον θα ξέρουμε.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> O 2700μF πάνω απο το ψυγείο είναι 1000άρης. 
> Έχει κάμποσες αλλαγές to FV24 με το FV25
> 
> Το δεύτερο είναι FV25 και για την ακρίβεια το FV25SC07
> 
> Θα πρότεινα σε όσους έχουν καινούργιο να μην αλλάξουν πυκνωτές. 
> Απλά να φροντίσουν τον αερισμό του M/B.
> ...


΄
Έχουμε δύο μοντέλα M/B που σίγουρα βγήκαν σε διαφορετικές περιόδους παραγωγής. Έχουμε 2 διαφορετικές μάρκες πυκνωτών πάνω στο Μ/Β και διάφορα μεγέθη. 
Θέλετε να πιστέψω ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία διάλεγε μόνο ελλατωματικούς ?  ::  

Απο ότι βλέπω ο YGK χρησιμοποίησε απλούς των 80C.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tyfeonas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ...


φαντάζομαι ότι αν δουλεύουν σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος εξατμίζεται πιο εύκολα το υγρό τους.
Το ερώτημα είναι ποια είναι αυτή η θερμοκρασία (για υγιείς πυκνωτές)
Αν είναι αυτή που γράφει πάνω, τότε οι 50 βαθμοί του αέρα μέσα στο κουτί γιατί να τους ενοχλούν?

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tyfeonas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ...


Απλά πράγματα...
Ξεκινάς να το χρησιμοποιείς,
εάν σου κάνει reboot σε ανύποπτους χρόνους, βασικά με το που παίρνει λίγο φορτίο η CPU, ξέρεις ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ψάχνεσαι σε επίπεδο λογισμικού... κολλητήρι, πυκνωτές & στον χειρουργικό πάγκο  ::  


Γεγονός είναι ότι οι πυκνωτές που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν δεν έχουν προβληματίσει όλη αυτή την χρονική περίοδο.
Μοιράστηκα μαζί σας μερικές φωτογραφίες, για να έχετε κι εσείς μία εικόνα της κατάστασης απο τα δικά μου NAS.
Η δική μας λύση (πολλά ευχαριστώ στον PPZ  ::  ) δοκιμάστηκε καί λειτουργεί. 
Αυτό με κάνει να την λογίζω σαν "έτοιμη λύση"-
Τα υπόλοιπα μπορεί να είναι είτε μπλα-μπλα, είτε ο δρόμος για μια ακόμη λύση. 
Fair!!


Απο δω και πέρα, είπαμε... ο καθένας αφεντικό στο NAS του.  ::   :: 


bye!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Σου εχω στειλει αλλα 2 πμ για 3 μεταχειρισμενα προφανως δεν τα εχεις λαβει κοιτα τα βρε πες μου απο που τα παιρνουμε να σου στειλω το αφμ  ::

----------


## igna

3 και για μενα

----------


## stean_202

Thanks για το firenas που τσίμπησα εχθές τελικά + 1 μεταχειρισμένο για μένα..

----------


## alexa

Επειδή είμαστε στα δεύτερα -άντα και επίσης είναι μεγάλο το βάρος να έχεις 5 γυναίκες! στο σπίτι για βοηθήστε.

Όποιοι δεν βλέπουν το όνομά τους ή δεν μου έχουν στείλει στοιχεία για τιμολόγηση ας στείλουν pm.

wiresounds
cirrus
jamesbond
vigor
bedrock
gaig
exoticom
sot
pathfinder
viper7gr
proedros85
papatrexas
socrates
igna
jchr
dimkasta
afanas
mick flemm
sokratis
vassilis3
nc
golden_dragon
novemberq
nkar
cyberfreak
maax
merlin o magos

Εχουν τιμολογηθεί και δεν παρέλαβαν ακόμη:
vegos,costas43gr,painter
rosered
dsfak
lambrosk

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tyfeonas
> 
> ...


Οσοι έχουν μηχανήματα που ήδη δουλεύουν αρκετό καιρό έχουν μια καλή λύση. 
Να τις συγκεντρώσουμε και μετά όπως πολύ επιτυχημένα λες ο καθένας αφεντικό στο NAS του.

----------


## sotirisk

Αν περισσέψει τίποτα +2 για μένα.

----------


## panoz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panoz
> 
> υπάρχουν ακόμα μηχανάκια?
> 
> 
> Πες πόσα θες και βλέπουμε στην εκκαθάριση.
> Μόνο μεταχ, παίζουν.
> 
> Και για να μην αδικήσω κανέναν, δηλώνετε στο Thread για να μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.
> Με pm στείλτε στοιχεία τιμολόγησης.


αν για τα μεταχειρισμένα η τιμή είναι 15€ που είδα παραπάνω τότε θέλω 4 !! πες μου ναι η όχι για να σου στείλω στοιχεια  ::

----------


## 69eyes

Θα ήθελα κι εγώ 2! (κατα προτίμηση καινούργια αλλά και μεταχειρισμένα μου κάνουν)  :: 

edit: +2 ακόμα για τον Kenshin

Σύνολο: 4

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panoz
> 
> ...


Απότι βλέπω τώρα που τα υπολογίζω δυστυχώς τέλος.  ::

----------


## panoz

> Απότι βλέπω τώρα που τα υπολογίζω δυστυχώς τέλος.


οχιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι...  ::   ::   ::  2 μέρες ήμουνα offline.. μπουχουχουουουου... δεν σας προλαβαίνω ρε παιδιά !!  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Alexa σου στειλα πμ πότε μπορώ για παραλαβή, ευχαριστώ για την κράτηση του ΣΚ που έλειπα, ήμουν τυχερός όταν είδα το ποστ κατάλαβα για τι ακριβώς πρόκειται, και ήταν η λύση που έψαχνα καιρό και γιαυτό με κωλοτούμπες καταφέραμε...
 ::

----------


## igna

Έχεις και από εμένα ΡΜ

----------


## DrLO

> Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω για τα FireNAS με την προοπτική οτι θα φτιαχθούν ώστε να είναι "ετοιμοπόλεμα" σε κάθε περίπτωση.
> *Καλό θα ήταν να γίνει "μαζική" αντικατάσταση πυκνωτών από έμπειρα χέρια ώστε να μην υπάρξουν απώλειες.*
> Το κόστος των FireNAS είναι 25 ευρώ + ΦΠΑ (19%).
> Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν περί FireNAS να πω οτι θα υπάρχουν μερικά αύριο στο meeting στην έδρα του Συλλόγου (θα τα φέρει ο alexa).


Αν περισσέψει τίποτα θα ήθελα ένα (και δύο αν γίνεται αλλά δε το βλέπω να περισσεύουν).

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει τελικά η αλλαγή των πυκνωτών μαζικά ?

----------


## alexa

Εχω στοιχεία για:
vassilis3 2 x old
igna 3 x old
golden_dragon 3 x old
gaig 2 x old
jchr 2 x old + cirruss 1 x old + netsailor 2 x old
dimkasta 2 x old
nkar 1 x old
wiresounds 2 x new

Οι υπόλοιποι που είναι οέοο  ::  
Περιμένω ακόμη από:
jamesbond 1 x new
bedrock 1 x old
sot 1 x old
pathfinder 1 x old
viper7gr 2 x old
proedros85 2 x old
socrates 2 x old
afanas 2 x old
mick flemm 1 x old
sokratis 5 x old
novemberq 4 x old
cyberfreak 2 x old
maax+merlin 4 x old
nektariosko+climber+dexter 3 x old

Θα μπορώ να παραδώσω σήμερα και αύριο το απόγευμα 5μμ.
Επειδή δεν φημίζομαι για τον χρόνο που μπορώ να διαθέσω  ::  please στείλτε στοιχεία όποιοι τα θέλουν και όσοι δεν θέλουν τελικά ας μου πουν για να βολευτεί κανένας άλλος.

----------


## panoz

> Θα μπορώ να παραδώσω σήμερα και αύριο το απόγευμα 5μμ.
> Επειδή δεν φημίζομαι για τον χρόνο που μπορώ να διαθέσω  please στείλτε στοιχεία όποιοι τα θέλουν και όσοι δεν θέλουν τελικά ας μου πουν για να βολευτεί κανένας άλλος.


ναι ναι ναι, αντε αντε αντε!!!

----------


## pbarb

Μετα την αγορά 4 FireNAS να στείλω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον alexa όχι μόνο για την παράδοσή τους, αλλά και για την λεπτομερή εργασία του στην αντικατάσταση των πυκνωτών!

Τα 2ο από τα 4 κουτάκια δουλεύουν ήδη μια χαρά από το Σάββατο με windows 2000 advanced server.
Το 3ο του αφαίρεσα το mobo και το τροφοδοτικό, και έβαλα μέσα τον εξωτερικό σκληρό μου μαζί με το case του για να ψύχεται!
Το 4ο θα δούμε τι δημιουργικό μπορεί να γίνει, αν και σκέφτομαι να το κάνω media server και να το δώσω στη μαμά να ακούει κανένα τραγουδάκι.

Προχωράμε!!

----------


## NovemberQ

NovemberQ & KeniKef *OK*

----------


## DrLO

> Επειδή δεν φημίζομαι για τον χρόνο που μπορώ να διαθέσω Sad please στείλτε στοιχεία όποιοι τα θέλουν και όσοι δεν θέλουν τελικά ας μου πουν για να βολευτεί κανένας άλλος.


Ενδιαφέρομαι αρχικά για 1 μηχανάκι για μένα και αν περισσέψουν 1 ακόμα για ένα φίλο με πρόβλημα χώρου.

Επειδή δε τα καταφέρνω και πολύ καλά στα ηλεκτρόνικά μπορώ να τα παραλάβω με τους πυκνωτές (εννοείται με πρόσθετο κόστος) ?

----------


## alexa

Παράδοση σήμερα 6μμ και όχι 5μμ, λόγω κολλήματος

----------


## alexa

> Επειδή δεν φημίζομαι για τον χρόνο που μπορώ να διαθέσω Sad please στείλτε στοιχεία όποιοι τα θέλουν και όσοι δεν θέλουν τελικά ας μου πουν για να βολευτεί κανένας άλλος.
> 
> 
> Ενδιαφέρομαι αρχικά για 1 μηχανάκι για μένα και αν περισσέψουν 1 ακόμα για ένα φίλο με πρόβλημα χώρου.
> 
> Επειδή δε τα καταφέρνω και πολύ καλά στα ηλεκτρόνικά μπορώ να τα παραλάβω με τους πυκνωτές (εννοείται με πρόσθετο κόστος) ?


Το αρχικά δεν κολλάει γιατί έχουν κλειστεί όλα.
Αν τώρα βρεθεί κάποιο, θα σου πω που θα πάρεις πυκνωτές. Θα γίνει κάποιο fest ή τις Τετάρτες στον Σύλλογο για αλλαγή πυκνωτών.

----------


## viper7gr

OK απο μενα

----------


## vassilis3

> Παράδοση σήμερα 6μμ και όχι 5μμ, λόγω κολλήματος


Που για να δω αν μπορώ να έρθω.... Αλλιώς κανένας απο Πειραιά ρε παιδιά θα ανέβει? να εξηπερετήσει

----------


## alexa

> OK απο μενα


Στοιχεία για τιμολόγιο?

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> Παράδοση σήμερα 6μμ και όχι 5μμ, λόγω κολλήματος
> 
> 
> Που για να δω αν μπορώ να έρθω.... Αλλιώς κανένας απο Πειραιά ρε παιδιά θα ανέβει? να εξηπερετήσει


Παράδοση:

Οικονόμου 16 και Τοσίτσα Εξάρχεια. Σήμερα 6μμ, αύριο 5μμ.

----------


## Maax

Ανδρέα σου έστειλα με pm τα στοιχεία για το τιμολόγιο. 
Maax και Merlin για 2+2=4 τεμάχια

----------


## CyberFreak

Έτοιμος και από εμένα. Σου έστειλα pm για τιμολόγιο.

----------


## alexa

ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ

vassilis3
igna
jchr+cirrus+netsailor
dimkasta
nkar
nc
cyberfreak
nektariosko+climber+dexter+jamesbond
novemberq+kenikef

και οι ξεχασμένοι
dsfak
lambrosk
vegos+costas43gr+painter
rosered

Σήμερα 6μμ ή αύριο 5μμ. Οικονόμου 16 και Τοσίτσα Εξάρχεια.

Αύριο θα τιμολογηθούν οι υπόλοιποι που μου έχουν στείλει στοιχεία.
Οσοι δεν έχουν στείλει ας στείλουν αύριο.
Από Τετάρτη θα γίνει "ανακύκλωση" αυτών που δεν τιμολογήθηκαν σε όσους θέλουν (Μην βιαστείτε ακόμη, θα ξεκινήσω εγώ αν υπάρξουν).

Να θυμίσω ότι πρέπει να κοπεί τιμολόγιο σε Ελ. Επαγγελματία ή εταιρεία.

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΤΙΜΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΡΕΣΤΑ.

Τα new είναι 25+19%=29.75 το ένα
Τα old είναι 15+19%=17.85 το ένα

----------


## socrates

ΟΚ θα στείλω κάποιον να τα πάρει αύριο αντί για μένα επειδή θα είμαι στην δουλειά μέχρι αργά.

----------


## DrLO

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DrLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Επειδή δεν φημίζομαι για τον χρόνο που μπορώ να διαθέσω Sad please στείλτε στοιχεία όποιοι τα θέλουν και όσοι δεν θέλουν τελικά ας μου πουν για να βολευτεί κανένας άλλος.
> 
> 
> ...


ΟΚ, είμαι "stand by" (σύμβουλος αυτοκίνησης κι έτσι ...)

----------


## antonisk7

κι εδω σε αναμονή αν υπάρξει κάποιο

----------


## Papatrexas

Παιδιά εγώ Φοιτητής είμαι, και ψάχνω κάποιον που να έχει τιμολόγιο...

Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς???

----------


## vassilis3

Λοιπόν Αυριο στης 5 θα παραλάβει ο petzi για την παραγγελία μου επιπροσθέτως στο ίδιο τιμολογιο βάλε και του viper7gr.
ΑΡΑ
Κόβεις τιμολόγιο για 4 μηχανήματα (2 Vassilis3 + 2 Viper7gr) στα δικά μου στοιχεία.
Παραδώσει κάνεις αύριο στις 5:00 και τα 4 στον petzi

Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων για την υπομονή σου και την ταλαιπωρία σου

Υ.Γ. Μπορούμε να κάνουμε και μια ανασκόπηση με τους πυκνωτές? Καταλήξαμε κάπου? (χωρητικότητα, τάση, ποσότητα, ποιότητα)

Ευχαριστώ πάλι

----------


## alexa

Οσοι ήδη πήραν σήμερα και βιάζονται να κάνουν δοκιμή, ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ, μερικά είναι στα 115V.
Γυρίστε το κόκκινο διακοπτάκι στα 230V

----------


## alexa

Πυκνωτές, έχω δοκιμάσει επιτυχώς:

3900uF 10V --> 3300uF 25V ή 3300uF 6.3V (3 τεμάχια)
2700uF 6.3V (3 τεμάχια), 
1000uF 6.3V --> 1500uF 16V (5 τεμάχια)

όλοι στους 105C και αντικαθίστανται και οι 11, κάποια στιγμή θα την κάνουν αν δεν αλλαχθούν.

----------


## alexa

> Λοιπόν Αυριο στης 5 θα παραλάβει ο petzi για την παραγγελία μου επιπροσθέτος στο ίδιο τιμολογιο βάλε και του viper7gr.
> ΑΡΑ
> Κόβεις τιμολόγιο για 4 μηχανήματα (2 Vassilis3 + 2 Viper7gr) στα δικά μου στοιχεία.
> Παραδώσει κάνεις αύριο στις 5:00 και τα 4 στον petzi
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρον για την υπομονή σου και την ταλαιπορία σου
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μπορούμε να κάνουμε και μια ανασκόπηση με τους πυκνωτές? Καταλήξαμε κάπου? (χωρητικότητα, τάση, ποσότητα, ποιότητα)
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πάλι


Το τιμολόγιο έχει κοπεί, οπότε θα κοπεί άλλο ένα για τον viper7gr

----------


## vassilis3

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vassilis3
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μπορούμε να κάνουμε και μια ανασκόπηση με τους πυκνωτές? Καταλήξαμε κάπου? (χωρητικότητα, τάση, ποσότητα, ποιότητα)
> 
> 
> Το τιμολόγιο έχει κοπεί, οπότε θα κοπεί άλλο ένα για τον viper7gr


Με τους πυκνωτές? καταλήξαμε?

----------


## alexa

ΦΑΑΑΡΔΟΣ!!
Μέσα σε μια κούτα με καλώδια IDE που είχαμε πάρει μαζί με τα NAS βρήκα έναν PIII 1.26Ghz/512k cache με πάρα πολλά pins στραβωμένα.
Υπομονετικά και αφού χάλασα και ένα Socket370/Slot1 card τα ίσιωσα και τον δοκίμασα. Bootάρει μια χαρά, οπότε με FV25 μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τέτοιους.

Μου τα χαλάει όμως φορτώνοντας Ubuntu που δοκιμασμένα παίζει με PIII733 ή PIII850 με το ίδιο mobo, κάνει reboot ή κολλάει σε κάποια σημεία.
Οπότε για τέτοιυς επεξεργαστές θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε 4700uF.
Στο mobo που δοκιμάζω έχω [email protected] αντί για [email protected] της μαμάς του.

Θα ψάξω για 4700uF πυκνωτές να φτιάξω ένα άλλο και να το δοκιμάσω.

Μάλλον καλό είναι να ξεκινήσει ένα άλλο thread σχετικά με την λύση που θα δώσουμε.

----------


## wiresounds

> Μάλλον καλό είναι να ξεκινήσει ένα άλλο thread σχετικά με την λύση που θα δώσουμε.


Κάνε την αρχή στα *Troubleshooting*  ::

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> Μάλλον καλό είναι να ξεκινήσει ένα άλλο thread σχετικά με την λύση που θα δώσουμε.
> 
> 
> Κάνε την αρχή στα *Troubleshooting* :wink:


OK, εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=288925#288925

Για τις παραδόσεις των μηχανημάτων συνεχίζουμε στο παρόν thread.

----------


## PPZ

> ΦΑΑΑΡΔΟΣ!!
> Μέσα σε μια κούτα με καλώδια IDE που είχαμε πάρει μαζί με τα NAS βρήκα έναν PIII 1.26Ghz/512k cache με πάρα πολλά pins στραβωμένα.
> Υπομονετικά και αφού χάλασα και ένα Socket370/Slot1 card τα ίσιωσα και τον δοκίμασα. Bootάρει μια χαρά, οπότε με FV25 μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τέτοιους.
> 
> Μου τα χαλάει όμως φορτώνοντας Ubuntu που δοκιμασμένα παίζει με PIII733 ή PIII850 με το ίδιο mobo, κάνει reboot ή κολλάει σε κάποια σημεία.
> Οπότε για τέτοιυς επεξεργαστές θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε 4700uF.
> Στο mobo που δοκιμάζω έχω [email protected] αντί για [email protected] της μαμάς του.
> 
> Θα ψάξω για 4700uF πυκνωτές να φτιάξω ένα άλλο και να το δοκιμάσω.
> ...



Εγω ειπα. Εσεις δεν ακουτε  :: 




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gaig
> 
> Κάπου είχα ξεχασμένο έναν Intel Celeron Tualatin 1300 mhz με 256cache. Τον σηκώνει η μητρική αυτή?
> 
> Θέλει μήπως κάποιους συγκεκριμένους πυκνωτες?
> 
> 
>  Τον παιρνει ανετα.Να βαλεις ολους τους πυκνωτες τουλαχιστον οσο ειναι στη mobo (5 x 1000μF , 3 x 2700 , 3 x 3900).Τους βρισκεις σε καμια παλαια καμμενη mobo.Αν δεν τους βρεις, βαζεις 5 x 1000 , 3 x 3300 και 3 x 4700.Τους υπολοιπους (μικρους) δεν χρειαζεται να αλλαξεις.




Το Firenas με FV-25 παιρνει *ανετα* μεχρι Tualatin 1.3, με overclock 15% (αρα τον πας χωρις να μπλοκαρει μεχρι περιπου 1.5GHz  ::  ).Με προυποθεση να εχει πυκνωτες οπως ειπα....
Εγω πηρα απο τον Μιχο στην Αγια Παρασκευη πυκνωτες 4700/16V, μπαινουν χωρις να εχεις πολυ προβλημα....Παντως αυτοι που σου δημιουργουν προβληματα μαλλον ειναι οι 2700μF/6.3V. Αν εχεις βαλει μικροτερους, αντι για 2700 βαλε 3300μF/16V και θα παιξει....
Αν θυμαμαι καλα οι δυο πυκνωτες των 2700 ειναι συνδεδεμενοι παραλληλα, και ο τριτος ειναι χωριστα.Οποτε μπορεις να κανεις και κομπινες  ::  κατι τετοιο εχω κανει στον jstiva επειδη δεν μπορουσα να βρω ολους τους πυκνωτες σωστους....

----------


## alexa

Pls, πάμε http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22589&sid=20 για την συζήτηση περί πυκνωτών κλπ.

----------


## PPZ

::

----------


## nektariosko

θα μου φυλαξεις και εμενα ενα firenas?ε?Φ Α Ν Τ Α Σ Τ Η Κ Ε Α Λ Ε Χ Α?

----------


## alexa

> θα μου φυλαξεις και εμενα ενα firenas?ε?Φ Α Ν Τ Α Σ Τ Η Κ Ε Α Λ Ε Χ Α?


Δεν υπάρχει ούτε για δείγμα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alexa

Είπα για σήμερα να μου στείλετε στοιχεία τιμολόγησης περισσότερο γιατί δεν μπορώ να διαθέσω άλλο χρόνο να το παρακολουθώ καθημερινά.
Για να μην σας πιέζω, please μέχρι Παρασκευή βρείτε μια λύση με αυτό για να παραδώσω Σάββατο.
Βέβαια μετά ότι δεν διατέθηκε θα επανέλθει προς διάθεση.

Αργότερα θα δώσω λίστα παραλαβής για σήμερα.

----------


## EOS

> .
> Βέβαια μετά ότι δεν διατέθηκε θα επανέλθει προς διάθεση.


Κρατάω σειρά για 3 τεμάχια (2 EOS + 1 Vangelis) (καινούργια κατά προτιμηση - ή και παλιά) αν περισσέψουν - 

επίσης αν κάποιος πήρε κάποιο και τελικά δεν το θέλει... θα το πάρω ευχαρίστως! 

Ελπίζω να το ξέρω μέχρι το Σάββατο γιατί βλέπω γινεται και ομαδική για πυκνωτές μέχρι την Κυριακή!

 ::

----------


## alexa

Παράδοση σήμερα μόνο αυτοί που έχουν ήδη τιμολογηθεί.
Δεν ήρθε η λογίστρια λόγω ανωτέρων γυναικείων λόγων...

vassilis3
igna
cyberfreak
nkar
nektarios+climber+dexter

5-6μμ, Τοσίτσα και Οικονόμου 16

----------


## nkar

http://global.shuttle.com/Support/Suppo ... ?Item=SV25

Οι επεξεργαστες που υποστηριζει

και το manual
http://global.shuttle.com/Download/Down ... ?Item=SV25

----------


## socrates

Θα γίνει παράδοση σήμερα;

----------


## alexa

> Θα γίνει παράδοση σήμερα;


Μάλλον όχι νωρίς, αλλά θα είμαι μετά τις 7 σε γραφείο εκεί κοντά.
Το θέμα είναι να έρθει και η κοπέλα του λογιστηρίου.

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Θα γίνει παράδοση σήμερα;
> 
> 
> Μάλλον όχι νωρίς, αλλά θα είμαι μετά τις 7 σε γραφείο εκεί κοντά.
> Το θέμα είναι να έρθει και η κοπέλα του λογιστηρίου.


Περιμένω τότε νέα! Επειδή θα φύγω ταξίδι αύριο για κάποιες μέρες και θα επιστρέψω Δευτέρα θέλω να κλείσω το θέμα πριν. Φυσικά καταλαβαίνω το θέμα του λογιστηρίου.

----------


## alexa

Τιμολογούνται σήμερα και αύριο τα τελευταία και θα παραδοθούν το Σάββατο στους Αμπελόκηπους.

Socrates, θα στα φυλάξω για Τρίτη-Τετάρτη γιατί από αύριο μέχρι Δευτέρα μετακομίζουμε το γραφείο. Αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα πες μου να κοπεί από τώρα το τιμολόγιο γιατί μετά την μετακόμιση φαντάζεσαι θα γίνεται χαμός στο καινούργιο γραφείο.

----------


## socrates

Μπορείς να κόψεις από τώρα το τιμολόγιο...

Αν κάποιος από τους βόρειους πάει στο meeting των Αμπελοκήπων θα μπορούσε να το κρατήσει για μένα και στο επόμενο cafe τα βρίσκουμε. Αλλιώς πάμε για Τρίτη -Τετάρτη.

----------


## Papatrexas

περιμένουμε νεότερα για παράδοση..  ::   ::

----------


## alexa

Σίγουρα αύριο στους Αμπελόκηπους στο καφέ.
Αργότερα θα ενημερώσω για τα τιμολόγια.

----------


## costas43gr

Intel P3 1000Mhz Coppermine 1000/256/133 ειναι συμβατη με το nas  ::

----------


## Valis

> Intel P3 1000Mhz Coppermine 1000/256/133 ειναι συμβατη με το nas


Ναι, τέτοια έχω και εγώ πάνω

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> Intel P3 1000Mhz Coppermine 1000/256/133 ειναι συμβατη με το nas 
> 
> 
> Ναι, τέτοια έχω και εγώ πάνω


Tην επιλογή των πυκνωτών που έχεις προτείνει στην ομαδική που διοργανώνει ο dti, την έχεις κάνει βάσει ποιού επεξεργαστή?  ::

----------


## Valis

> Tην επιλογή των πυκνωτών που έχεις προτείνει στην ομαδική που διοργανώνει ο dti, την έχεις κάνει βάσει ποιού επεξεργαστή?


Δεν είναι διαφιαφορετικές οι χωρητικότητες από αυτές που είχε βάλει η μαμά εταιρία. Προσωπική μου άποψη όμως είναι ότι με 1.4 tualatin δεν θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## costas43gr

Το τι υποστηριζει η motherboard επισημα ειναι εδω http://global.shuttle.com/Support/Suppo ... ?Item=SV25 με τα υλικα που εχει απο κατασκευης της.
Οτι αλλη cpu βαζουμε γινετε πειραματικα κι εμπειρικα απ'οσους εχουν δοκιμασει και με αλλους πικνωτες.

----------


## Valis

Σβύσε με 

μεταφέρθηκα εδώ: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=290225#290225

----------


## Valis

> Το τι υποστηριζει η motherboard επισημα ειναι εδω http://global.shuttle.com/Support/Suppo ... ?Item=SV25 με τα υλικα που εχει απο κατασκευης της.
> Οτι αλλη cpu βαζουμε γινετε πειραματικα κι εμπειρικα απ'οσους εχουν δοκιμασει και με αλλους πικνωτες.


Ε, βασικά μόνο δυο cpu δεν γράφει, όλα τα άλλα τα έχει !

----------


## alexa

Mάλλον τα προηγούμενα posts ανήκουν εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....hlight=firenas ας τα μεταφέρει κάποιος εκεί και καλό είναι να συνεχιστεί η συζήτηση εκεί ώστε κάποιος ενδιαφερόμενος να έχει μαζεμένη την πληροφορία.

----------


## wiresounds

Μεταφορά και κόλλημα των posts σε άλλο thread δεν υποστηρίζεται. Παρακαλούνται να ξαναγίνουν post στο άλλο thread.

----------


## alexa

Ετοιμοι κύριοι:

igna 3 x old
cyberfreak 4 x old
wiresounds 2 x new
golden_dragon 3 x old
afanas 2 x old
pathfinder 1 x old
viper7gr 2 x old
sokratis 5 x old
gaig 2 x old
maax+merlin 4 x old
socrates 2 x old
vigor 1 x new
papatrexas 1 x old
proedros85 2 x old
tenorism 2 x new + 5 x old

Πείτε μου ποιοί μπορούν να έρθουν σήμερα το απόγευμα 7μμ
Οικονόμου 16 και Τοσίτσα, Εξάρχεια?.

Τα υπόλοιπα αύριο στο καφέ των Αμπελοκήπων.

1 x old = 17.85 με τον ΦΠΑ.
1 x new = 29.75 με τον ΦΠΑ.
Παρακαλείστε να έχετε το ακριβές αντίτιμο.

----------


## alexa

> Μεταφορά και κόλλημα των posts σε άλλο thread δεν υποστηρίζεται. Παρακαλούνται να ξαναγίνουν post στο άλλο thread.


Δεν πειράζει, αλλά ας το ακολουθήσουμε από τώρα, τα τεχνικά posts να είναι εκεί.

----------


## Papatrexas

Θα περάσω σήμερα από Εξάρχεια για παραλαβή!
 ::   ::

----------


## EOS

Τελικά δεν περίσσεψε κανένα?  ::  

εγώ ακόμη ενδιαφέρομαι (έστω και για 1...)

----------


## alexa

> Τελικά δεν περίσσεψε κανένα? :( 
> 
> εγώ ακόμη ενδιαφέρομαι (έστω και για 1...)


θα δω αφού παραδώσω και τα τελευταία που είναι να παραδοθούν.
Πάντως παρακαλώ όσοι είναι να παραλάβουν, σύμφωνα με την λίστα που έδωσα σήμερα, να έρθουν αύριο για να μην φορτώνω και ξεφορτώνω το αυτοκίνητο άδικα.

----------


## sv1bjr

Δυστυχώς το πήρα είδηση αρκετά αργά. Επειδή όμως ο καλός Θεός της Ελλάδας μεριμνά για όλους μας, ελπίζω να μείνουν και για μένα αν όχι δύο, τουλάχιστον ένα κομμάτι.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

αν εχουν μεινει θελουμε αλλα 3

----------


## aggelopas

Αν μεινει θα ηθελα και εγω ενα (1).
Αλλιως αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει που μπορω να το προμηθευτω?!

----------


## aggelopas

Κανεις??

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

1 για εμένα αν έχει ξεμείνει  ::

----------


## alg0

ισως και εγω ενα ... αμα ξεμείνει τπτ....  ::   ::

----------

